# لماذا سقطوا علي الارض؟ رجعوا الى الوراء و سقطوا على الارض



## اغريغوريوس (30 يونيو 2015)

*




*​ 
 *لماذا سقطوا علي الارض؟*​ 
*يوحنا 18: 6 فلما قال لهم (اني انا هو رجعوا الى الوراء و سقطوا على الارض)*

*معظم المفسرين قالوا انهم سقطو نتيجة خوف  ورهبه لأعلان يسوع المسيح لالوهية.لكن نتسائل ما هو سبب هذا الخوف .هل هذا  الخوف نتيجة لسماع الجنود لاعمال يسوع المعجزية.! فكان يبدوا عليهم  الارتباك ..!بعض المفسرين قالوا ان نتيجة لاعلان يسوع الالوهية جعل الجنود  اعوان ابليس يسقطون ..! فهل لم يستطيعوا ان يتحملوا الاعلان نتيجة لخضوعهم  لسلطان ابليس ..!ندعكم مع بعض التفاسير ..*

*يقول كتاب*

 *MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer’s Bible Commentary : Old and New Testaments (Jn 18:6). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.*​ 
*في لحظة وجيزه .اظهر الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه بقوله “انا هو ” الله فرجعوا الي الوراء وسقطوا.*

 *18:6 For a  brief moment, the Lord Jesus had revealed Himself to them as the I AM,  the Almighty God. The revelation was so overpowering that they drew back and fell to the ground.*​ 
*ويقول كتاب*

 *Believer’s Study Bible. 1997, c1995. C1991 Criswell Center for Biblical Studies. (electronic ed.) (Jn 18:6). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.*​ 
*اجابة يسوع “انا هو”تفهم علي حد سواء  باعتبارها الهوية الشخصية ومظهر من مظاهر الالوهية .فسقطو علي الارض نتيجة  لاستعراض القوة الالهية*

 *18:6 Jesus’ response, “I am He”  can be understood both as a personal identification and as a  manifestation of deity. The arresting army is thrown back and falls to  the ground, a consequence of the display of divine power. Jesus controls  the situation, only agreeing to be taken if His disciples are permitted  to go free.*​ 
*ويقول كتاب*

 *Bergant, D., & Karris, R. J. (1989). The Collegeville Bible commentary : Based on the New American Bible with revised New Testament. Previously published in 36 separate booklets. (1009). Collegeville, Minn.: Liturgical Press.*​ 
*اجاب يسوع بشكل مهيب ورائع انا هو .فالشيطان واعوانه سقطو وتراجعو.*

 *(v. 3). The  lanterns and torches provide a stage of light and darkness on which this  dramatic scene will be played out. Jesus, armed with divine knowledge  (v. 4), confronts his adversaries, including Judas (v. 5), the Satan  figure of 6:70–71; 13:2, 27, with the question: “Whom are you looking  for?” To their reply, “Jesus the Nazorean,” Jesus answers with the  majestic and awesome response, I AM — egō eimi. In the presence  of the I AM, “they [Satan and his assistants] turned away and fell to  the ground” (v. 6) in compulsory ador.ation. Jesus, the one “sent” by  the Father, is very much in control of his own destiny. He is in charge,  also, of the destiny of his own sheep: “Let these men go” (v. 8). Jesus  will not lose any of those whom his Father has given him (v. 9, and see  6:39; 10:28; 17:12).*​ 
*ويقول كتاب*

 *Hendriksen, W., & Kistemaker, S. J. (1953-2001). Vol. 1-2: New Testament commentary : Exposition of the Gospel According to John. Accompanying biblical text is author’s translation. New Testament Commentary (2:379). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House.*​ 
*هذا التفسير قال ان كلمات المسيح انا هو  جعلتهم يترنحون الي الوراء ويسقطون علي الارض ولاحظ ان الكلمة aorists فجأة  .فكلمات يسوع جعلت الذين يريدون ان يمسكوه فاقدين المشي قدماً وسقطو علي  الارض فعظمة صوتة وعينيه قد يكون عنصر فاعلاً في تكوين هذا المشهد.فالمتكلم  هنا المسيح يسوع الملك.!*

 * Then when he said to them, I am he, they lurched backward and fell to the ground.  What a spectacle is presented now! Suddenly (note the aorists), at the  word of Jesus (“I am he”), the would-be captors lose their footing. They  lurch backward and fall to the ground. The unexpectedness of Christ’s  behavior (the fact that of his own accord he strode forward), the manner  in which he had taken the entire situation into his own hands, the  majesty of his voice and of the look in his eyes, all this may have  helped to produce the effect that is here pictured. Nevertheless, these  factors cannot account for it. Here is another sign (see on 2:11). Here is Christ Jesus, the King!*​ 
*في النهاية ارجح.*

*انهم سقطوا ورجعوا للخلف لخوفهم ورعبهم  حينما تكلم يسوع بقوة واعلان عن الوهيته “انا هو” وكان لديهم خلفية مسبقة  بمعجزات يسوع الخارقة ..جعلتهم يتعاملون مع الموقف بخوف وارتباك ..*


----------



## Maran+atha (30 يونيو 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع 
اخى الحبيب اغريغوريوس

حقا الرب يسوع المسيح كان له مهابة فى ذاته 
لأن الرب يسوع هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 
لذلك كان يخاف منه كل الارواح الشريرة

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى مرقس 1: 26-23
*+ وكان في مجمعهم رجل به روح نجس فصرخ*
*+ قائلا: «اه! ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري! *
*اتيت لتهلكنا! انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله!»*
*+ فانتهره يسوع قائلا: «اخرس واخرج منه!»*
*+ فصرعه الروح النجس وصاح بصوت عظيم وخرج منه.*

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## philanthropist (30 يونيو 2015)

من تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى
يقول القديس أغسطينوس إنه إن كان قد فعل ذلك عندما أُلقي القبض عليه ليُحاكم، فماذا يفعل عندما يأتي لكي يحاكم؟

*     رب المجد الذي استهان بالخزي واحتضن الآلام في الجسد لم يهجر حرية إرادته، إذ يقول: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل، وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو 2: 19). مرة أخرى: "ليس أحد يأخذ حياتي مني، بل أنا أضعها بنفسي". "لي سلطان أن أضعها، ولي سلطان أن آخذها" (راجع يو 10:18). ولما اقترب منه المسلحون بالسيوف والعصي في ليلة آلامه، جعلهم يتراجعون إلى الوراء بقوله: "أنا هو" (يو 18: 6؛ خر 3: 14). مرة أخرى عندما طلب منه اللص وهو يموت أن يذكره، اظهر سلطانه الجامعي بقوله: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو 23: 24). حتى في لحظات آلامه لم يتخلَ عن سلطانه[1775].

 القديس غريغوريوس النيسي

*     صوته وحده الناطق "أنا هو" بدون أسلحة ضرب الجمع الغفير وأثبطهم وأسقطهم أرضًا مع كل وحشية كراهيتهم ورعب أسلحتهم. فإن الله مخفي في الجسد البشري، واليوم كان (النور) الأبدي غامضًا هكذا في تلك الأذرع البشرية حتى أنهم بحثوا عنه بمشاعل ومصابيح ليقتلوه بالظلمة[1776].

*     حقًا لقد بحثوا عنه في ثورتهم الجنونية للموت، لكنه هو أيضًا إذ سلم نفسه للموت كان يبحث عنهم. لهذا إذ أظهر سلطانه للذين لهم الإرادة (أن يقتلوه)، وليس السلطة أن يمسكوه. ليتهم الآن يمسكوه لكي يعمل بإرادته في الذين لم يعرفوها[1777].

القديس أغسطينوس
Ellicott's Commentary for English Readers
(6) They went backward, and fell to the ground.—There is nothing in the narrative to suggest that our Lord put forth miraculous power to cause this terror. The impression is rather that it was produced by the majesty of His person, and by the answer which to Jewish ears conveyed the unutterable name, “Jehovah” (I AM). (Comp. Note on John 8:24-25.) Guilt trembled before the calmness of innocence. Man fell to the ground before the presence of God. To Judas the term must have been familiar, and have brought back a past which may well have made him tremble at the present. To the officers the voice came from Him of whom they had been convinced before that “Never man spake like this man” (John 7:46). They have come to take Him by force, but conscience paralyses all their intentions, and they lay helpless before Him. He will surrender Himself because His hour is come (John 17:1); but His life no one taketh from Him. For this sense of awe in the presence of Christ, comp. the account of the cleansing of the Temple in John 2:14 et seq.
و هو يؤكد ايضا انهم رجعوا للوراء بسبب خوفهم و رهبتهم من عظمة شخص السيد المسيح و ايضا من اجابته لهم بكلمة انا هو التى وصلت لاذن اليهود الكلمة الغير منطوقة يهوه و كانه يقول لهم انا يهوه مما سبب رد الفعل هذا من خوف وسقوط على الارض.
وفى كتاب Gaebelein's Annotated Bible
When the band of men said that they sought Jesus of Nazareth, He said unto them, “I am He.” Then the whole company went backward and fell to the ground. What a scene that must have been! Several hundred men with their lanterns, torches and weapons all prostrate on the ground before the One Man. They stood in the presence of Jehovah and His power and majesty was present so that the one word was sufficient to prostrate them all. It was a striking evidence that neither the treachery of Judas, nor the wicked hatred of the Jews, nor the power of Rome, could touch our Lord. But the hour had now arrived when He was ready to give Himself up


----------



## philanthropist (30 يونيو 2015)

جميع التفاسير تؤكد انهم سقطوا على الارض بسبب خوفهم من مهابة و عظمة رب المجد و لعلمهم كل ما سبق الرب و عمله من معجزات و ما علم من تعاليم بسلطان الهى لا شك فيه فشعروا انهم يقفون امام يهوه العظيم الذى لا يجرؤ احد لى ذكر اسمه.


----------



## philanthropist (30 يونيو 2015)

من تفاسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى
يقول القديس أغسطينوس إنه إن كان قد فعل ذلك عندما أُلقي القبض عليه ليُحاكم، فماذا يفعل عندما يأتي لكي يحاكم؟

*     رب المجد الذي استهان بالخزي واحتضن الآلام في الجسد لم يهجر حرية إرادته، إذ يقول: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل، وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو 2: 19). مرة أخرى: "ليس أحد يأخذ حياتي مني، بل أنا أضعها بنفسي". "لي سلطان أن أضعها، ولي سلطان أن آخذها" (راجع يو 10:18). ولما اقترب منه المسلحون بالسيوف والعصي في ليلة آلامه، جعلهم يتراجعون إلى الوراء بقوله: "أنا هو" (يو 18: 6؛ خر 3: 14). مرة أخرى عندما طلب منه اللص وهو يموت أن يذكره، اظهر سلطانه الجامعي بقوله: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو 23: 24). حتى في لحظات آلامه لم يتخلَ عن سلطانه[1775].

 القديس غريغوريوس النيسي

*     صوته وحده الناطق "أنا هو" بدون أسلحة ضرب الجمع الغفير وأثبطهم وأسقطهم أرضًا مع كل وحشية كراهيتهم ورعب أسلحتهم. فإن الله مخفي في الجسد البشري، واليوم كان (النور) الأبدي غامضًا هكذا في تلك الأذرع البشرية حتى أنهم بحثوا عنه بمشاعل ومصابيح ليقتلوه بالظلمة[1776].

*     حقًا لقد بحثوا عنه في ثورتهم الجنونية للموت، لكنه هو أيضًا إذ سلم نفسه للموت كان يبحث عنهم. لهذا إذ أظهر سلطانه للذين لهم الإرادة (أن يقتلوه)، وليس السلطة أن يمسكوه. ليتهم الآن يمسكوه لكي يعمل بإرادته في الذين لم يعرفوها[1777].

القديس أغسطينوس
من كتاب Ellicott's Commentary for English Readers
They went backward, and fell to the ground.—There is nothing in the narrative to suggest that our Lord put forth miraculous power to cause this terror. The impression is rather that it was produced by the majesty of His person, and by the answer which to Jewish ears conveyed the unutterable name, “Jehovah” (I AM). (Comp. Note on John 8:24-25.) Guilt trembled before the calmness of innocence. Man fell to the ground before the presence of God. To Judas the term must have been familiar, and have brought back a past which may well have made him tremble at the present. To the officers the voice came from Him of whom they had been convinced before that “Never man spake like this man” (John 7:46). They have come to take Him by force, but conscience paralyses all their intentions, and they lay helpless before Him. He will surrender Himself because His hour is come (John 17:1); but His life no one taketh from Him. For this sense of awe in the presence of Christ, comp. the account of the cleansing of the Temple in John 2:14 et seq.
و هذا التفسير ايضا يؤكد انهم سقطوا على الارض بسبب خوفهم من مهابة و جلال و عظمة شخص المسيح و ايضا بسبب اجابته التى نقلت للاذان اليهودية الاسم الغير منطوق للعظيم يهوه فكانه يقول لهم انا هو يهوه الذى تعبدونه .
جميع التفاسير تؤكد انهم سقطوا على الارض بسبب خوفهم و هيبتهم لشخص رب المجد ولعلمهم المسبق بكل ما سبق له من معجزات و تعاليم بسلطان الهى .


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2015)

. فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ  الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ  وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.
4. فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟»
5. أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ.
6. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
الم يكن جند وخدام رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين يعرفون يسوع الناصري عندما خرج اليهم وقال لهم من تطلبون ؟


المفروض ان الاجابة المنطقية تكون
انت ​


----------



## philanthropist (2 يوليو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> . فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ  الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ  وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.
> 4. فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟»
> 5. أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ.
> 6. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2015)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *يوحنا 18: 6 فلما قال لهم (اني انا هو رجعوا الى الوراء و سقطوا على الارض)*
> 
> *يقول كتاب*
> *في لحظة وجيزه .اظهر الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه بقوله “انا هو ” الله فرجعوا الي الوراء وسقطوا.**.*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لى سؤال هنا من بعد أذنك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يسألون عن ( يسوع الناصرى ) ..أنا هو ( يسوع الناصرى )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ذهبوا الى ( أنا هو ) تعنى أعلاناً عن ألوهيته  ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أن هذه القصة لم ترد على هذا النحو فى باقى الأناجيل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]47. وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا جَمْعٌ وَالَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا - أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ - يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ فَدَنَا مِنْ يَسُوعَ لِيُقَبِّلَهُ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]48. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]«يَا يَهُوذَا أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنجيل لوقا - الأصحاح 22[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أيضاً فى إنجيل متى – الأصحاح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 26[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و إنجيل مرقس - الأصحاح 14[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فلماذا أنفرد يوحنا بقصة سقوط الجند تلك وتأكيده على جملة ( أنا هو ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمفسرين من خلفه يقولون بأنها تعنى أنا الله ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين لم تذكرها باقى الأناجيل التى أتفقت على تسليم " يهوذا "  للسيد " المسيح " بقبلةِ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس بسقوط أحد ولا بطرحهم أرضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فكيف يفوت ( أعلان ألوهية ) عن كتبة الأناجيل الأخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أطمع فى تفسير ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يوليو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> . فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.
> 4. فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟»
> 5. أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ.
> 6. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
> ...


 
شكرا للمشاركة 
اخى ياسر رشدى 

الجنود لم يكونوا يعرفوا الرب يسوع ولهذا اعطى لهم يهوذا علامة وهى:
الذى اقبله هو الذى سوف تقبضوا عليه 

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى مرقس 14: 43-44
+وللوقت فيما هو يتكلم اقبل يهوذا واحد من الاثني عشر 
ومعه جمع كثير بسيوف وعصي من عند رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ.
+ وكان مسلمه قد اعطاهم علامة قائلا: 
«الذي اقبله هو هو. امسكوه وامضوا به بحرص».

ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى لوقا 22: 47-48
+ وبينما هو يتكلم اذا جمع والذي يدعى يهوذا 
- احد الاثني عشر - يتقدمهم فدنا من يسوع ليقبله.
+ فقال له يسوع: «يا يهوذا ابقبلة تسلم ابن الانسان؟»

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص​


----------



## philanthropist (2 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لى سؤال هنا من بعد أذنك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يسألون عن ( يسوع الناصرى ) ..أنا هو ( يسوع الناصرى )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ذهبوا الى ( أنا هو ) تعنى أعلاناً عن ألوهيته  ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أن هذه القصة لم ترد على هذا النحو فى باقى الأناجيل
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]47. وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا جَمْعٌ وَالَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا - أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ - يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ فَدَنَا مِنْ يَسُوعَ لِيُقَبِّلَهُ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]48. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]«يَا يَهُوذَا أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنجيل لوقا - الأصحاح 22[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أيضاً فى إنجيل متى – الأصحاح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 26[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و إنجيل مرقس - الأصحاح 14[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



سقطوا على الارض لما سمعوا كلمة انا هو لانها كانت تعنى بالنسبة اليهم يهوه العظيم 
اما بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى و هو ازاى يفوت دليل الوهية على كتبة الاناجيل فاحب اقولك ان مش كل بشير كاتب كل حاجة عندك مثلا المعجزات مش كلهم ذاكرين كل المعجزات و فى معجزات مكررة  مع ان المعجزات دليل الوهية و كمان عندك انجيل يوحنا هو الوحيد اللى فى بدايته بيتكلم عن المسيح ككلمة اله او اللجوس و ده مش موجود بنفس الطريقة فى باقى الاناجيل مع انه برضه دليل الوهية . و بعدين طالما الدليل موجود هتفرق ف ايه اذا كان اتكتب ف كل البشارات ولا ف واحدة بس معتقدتش ان حاجة زى دى هتفرق كتير .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> و و بعدين طالما الدليل موجود هتفرق ف ايه اذا كان اتكتب ف كل البشارات ولا ف واحدة بس معتقدتش ان حاجة زى دى هتفرق كتير .


 *[FONT=&quot]الدليل بيعتمد على كلمة ( أنا هو ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو غير مذكور لنفس القصة فى باقى الأناجيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف يُهمل ثلاثة أناجيل دليل هام مثل هذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو عندى أربعة شهود ....واحد فقط بيذكر دليل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وثلاثة لا يذكرونه ( رغم أهميته ) لأنه تقوم عليه عقيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى ما تفرقش مش فاهم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2015)

لا مش لازم تكون دى الاجابة المنطقية لان المسيح كان بيتكلم مع ناس كتير و فى وسط جموع غفيرة صعب يكونوا كلهم شافوا شكلوا يعنى مش شرط يكونوا عارفينه و الدليل على كدة ان يهوذا فى موضع اخر قال للجمع الى كان معاه للقبض على يسوع هذا الذى اقبله هو فامسكوه فلو كانوا عارفين يسوع مكانش يهوذا اضطر انه يقولهم كدة.

ازاي !! اذا كان هو كان في المعبد كل يوم وسط الجنود والخدام 

49 كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي ! وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ


53 إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ ، وَلكِنَّ هذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ


يعني الكل كان يعرفه 

والقبله هي اشارة التسليم وليس المعرفة




   48 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟​


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يوليو 2015)

*انجيل يوحنا 18 : 6 *
*"فلما قال لهم اني أنا هو،*
*رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض". *
*التفسير:*
قال: "*أنا هو*"، وهو اسم الله المجيد (خر ٣: ١٤) الخاص بإعلان حضرته في وسط شعبه. تعبير *أنا هو *_ego eimi_، في اليونانية يدل على ثمة "ذات" مهيبة وغير مدركة تُزيح الستار عن نفسها، كما جاء في الأصحاح الثامن حين قال يسوع: "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم *أنا هو *_ego eimi_" (يوحنا58:8)، أو "*أنا كائن*" وليس "كنت". وإذ قال إنه هو، رجعوا إلى الوراء، وسقطوا على الأرض، لا حول لهم ولا قوة، كمن هزهم رعد شديد أو صعقهم برق. كان يمكنه أن يأمر الأرض فتنشق وتبتلعهم كما حدث مع قورحوداثان وجماعتهما (عدد 16: 49)، لكن عاد فسلم نفسه إليهم بعد أن قدم حماية لتلاميذه. بهذا أكد للكل أنه سلم نفسه للموت بكامل إرادته. أراد أن يدركوا ضعفهم لعلهم يتوبون، ولم يكن يعاقبهم على ما فعلوه، فإن العقاب أصعب من أن يحتملوه. هذا كله لم يحرك قلوبهم للتوبة، ولا نسبوا ما حدث لهم إلى قوة السيد المسيح، بل كملوا طريق شرهم بقلوب جاحدة حجرية.
لقد صنعت آية في اللحظات الأخيرة قبيل تسليم نفسه، ومع هذا لم تستجب قلوبهم، لأنهم لم يطلبوا الحق الإلهي، وإنما سلكوا حسب أهوائهم البشرية، وطلبوا ما هو للناس وليس ما هو لله. فالمعجزة لا تحرك القلب إلا إذا كان القلب حتى في عماه يشتهي أن يتعرف على النور، وأن يسلك فيه.
يقول القديس أغسطينوسإنه إن كان قد فعل ذلك عندما أُلقي القبض عليه ليُحاكم، فماذا يفعل عندما يأتي لكي يحاكم؟
*     رب المجد الذي استهان بالخزي واحتضن الآلام في الجسد لم يهجر حرية إرادته، إذ يقول: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل، وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يوحنا 2: 19). مرة أخرى: "ليس أحد يأخذ حياتي مني، بل أنا أضعها بنفسي". "لي سلطان أن أضعها، ولي سلطان أن آخذها" (راجع يوحنا 10:18). ولما اقترب منه المسلحون بالسيوف والعصي في ليلة آلامه، جعلهم يتراجعون إلى الوراء بقوله: "*أنا هو*" (يوحنا 18: 6؛ خروج 3: 14). مرة أخرى عندما طلب منه اللص وهو يموت أن يذكره، اظهر سلطانه الجامعي بقوله: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لوقا 23: 24). حتى في لحظات آلامه لم يتخلَ عن سلطانه.
 *القديس غريغوريوس النيسي*​​*     صوته وحده الناطق "*أنا هو*" بدون أسلحة ضرب الجمع الغفير وأثبطهم وأسقطهم أرضًا مع كل وحشية كراهيتهم ورعب أسلحتهم. فإن الله مخفي في الجسد البشري، واليوم كان (النور) الأبدي غامضًا هكذا في تلك الأذرع البشرية حتى أنهم بحثوا عنه بمشاعل ومصابيح ليقتلوه بالظلمة.
*     حقًا لقد بحثوا عنه في ثورتهم الجنونية للموت، لكنه هو أيضًا إذ سلم نفسه للموت كان يبحث عنهم. لهذا إذ أظهر سلطانه للذين لهم الإرادة (أن يقتلوه)، وليس السلطة أن يمسكوه. *ليتهم الآن يمسكوه لكي يعمل بإرادته في الذين لم يعرفوها*.
القديس أغسطينوس​​


----------



## philanthropist (2 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الدليل بيعتمد على كلمة ( أنا هو ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو غير مذكور لنفس القصة فى باقى الأناجيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف يُهمل ثلاثة أناجيل دليل هام مثل هذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو عندى أربعة شهود ....واحد فقط بيذكر دليل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وثلاثة لا يذكرونه ( رغم أهميته ) لأنه تقوم عليه عقيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى ما تفرقش مش فاهم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/Q
> عبارة انا هو مذكورة ف اكتر من موضعفى البشائر الاربعة و كلها جاءت ليؤكد الوهية المسيح مثل
> ...


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يوليو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لا مش لازم تكون دى الاجابة المنطقية لان المسيح كان بيتكلم مع ناس كتير و فى وسط جموع غفيرة صعب يكونوا كلهم شافوا شكلوا يعنى مش شرط يكونوا عارفينه و الدليل على كدة ان يهوذا فى موضع اخر قال للجمع الى كان معاه للقبض على يسوع هذا الذى اقبله هو فامسكوه فلو كانوا عارفين يسوع مكانش يهوذا اضطر انه يقولهم كدة.
> 
> ازاي !! اذا كان هو كان في المعبد كل يوم وسط الجنود والخدام ​
> 49 كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي ! وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ​
> ...


شكرا للمشاركة

*الذين خرجوا للقبض علي المسيح هم العسكر اي الجنود الرومان مع خدام رئيس الكهنة وهم لا يعرفوا المسيح** لانهم يخدمون في دار رئيس الكهنة فقط.** فالمسيح مشهور جدا لليهود وعامة الشع**ب ولكن غير معروف للجند الرومان ولهذا احتاجوا ليس فقط علامة بل ان يسألوا عنه وايضا انهم اختاروا ان يكون القبض عليه في منتصف الليل في الظلام لكي لا يشعر احد ولم يرسلوا احد من الذين يعرفونه وسمعوه وتاثروا بكلامه بل ارسلوا اشخاص لا يعرفونه ولا يعرفون مكانته جيدا فيقبضوا عليه بدون تمرد علي رؤساء اليهود. *

*ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص*​*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]ما كل هذا ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أسأل عن الواقعة المحددة فى هذا الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واقعة تسليم السيد المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسأل عن المشهد الذى نحن بصدده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثلاثة أناجيل ذكرته على نحو غير ما ذُكِرَ فى يوحنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تفسير هذا الأختلاف فى نفس المشهد ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا للمشاركة
> 
> *الذين خرجوا للقبض علي المسيح هم العسكر اي الجنود الرومان مع خدام رئيس الكهنة وهم لا يعرفوا المسيح** لانهم يخدمون في دار رئيس الكهنة فقط.** فالمسيح مشهور جدا لليهود وعامة الشع**ب ولكن غير معروف للجند الرومان ولهذا احتاجوا ليس فقط علامة بل ان يسألوا عنه وايضا انهم اختاروا ان يكون القبض عليه في منتصف الليل في الظلام لكي لا يشعر احد ولم يرسلوا احد من الذين يعرفونه وسمعوه وتاثروا بكلامه بل ارسلوا اشخاص لا يعرفونه ولا يعرفون مكانته جيدا فيقبضوا عليه بدون تمرد علي رؤساء اليهود.*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص*​


الحقيقة كلامك ده بيخالف النص في متي

 [FONT=&quot]52​ ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْمُقْبِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ!
 53 إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ. وَلكِنَّ هذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ».

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  اما عن ان الجنود لا يعرفوه ففي لوقا

قَالَ يَسُوعُ *لِلْجُمُوعِ* :«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ *أَجْلِسُ مَعَكُمْ* أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي.

الكلام واضح ان يسوع وجه كلامه للجموع بدون استثناء وبلا شك هو كان معروف في المدينة من الجميع وذائع الصيت

الا اذا كان في الترجمة اخطاء

ربنا يباركك اخي العزيز ماران انا طبعا رديت علي فيلو في اللي فات لانه علق الاول :yaka:
وكلكم اصدقائي ​[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما كل هذا ؟!*​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا أسأل عن الواقعة المحددة فى هذا الموضوع *​​
> 
> ...


 شكرا للمشاركة 
اخى الحبيب عبود 

*القديس يوحنا لم يكرر لان ليس غرضه التكرار ولكن غرضه ابراز ابعاد اخري للحادثه فاكتفي بتعبير مسلمه الذي يكفي لشرح ان يهوذا اتي معهم واقترب منه ووسلم عليه وقبله وهي علامة التسليم  *
*وهنا يوضح يوحنا البشير بالتفصيل الحوار الذي دار بين المسيح وبين الجمع قبل حادثة قطع الاذن ويذكر قوة المسيح التي اعلنها بتعبير انا هو الذي جعل الجمع يرجع الي الوراء ويسقطون علي الارض وايضا يوضح طلب المسيح بسلطان انه سيسمح لهم بان يقبضوا عليه بشرط ان يتركوا التلميذ ويقبضوا عليه فقط وهذا ايضا يكمل بعد اخر للقصه ويفسر لماذا لم يقبض الجمع علي التلاميذ رغم انهم كانوا قادرين علي ذلك وهذا لانهم خافوا من قوة الرب يسوع المسيح في اعلانه اني انا هو فواقفوا ثم حدثة قصة قطع الاذن  *

*ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص*​


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يوليو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الحقيقة كلامك ده بيخالف النص في متي​
> [FONT=&quot]52 ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْمُقْبِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ![/FONT]
> 53 إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ. وَلكِنَّ هذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ».​
> 
> ...


كل الجند فى هذا الوقت كانوا تبع الاحتلال الرومانى 
سواء هؤلاء الجند لحراسة الهيكل او لحراسة الكتبة والفريسين 
كما يوجد اليوم جنود مسلمين من الحكومة لحراسة الكنيسة والمطرانية 
فالجندى الذى يحرس الكنيسة لا يعرف من هم مطارنة واساقفه الكنيسة او حتى الإكليروس

فيجب ان تعلم ان الكتبة والفريسيون مسؤلين ايضا فى الدولة امام السلطة الرومانية ولهذا كانوا يعطوا تعليمات لجنود الهيكل الذين هم من الرومان ان يساندوا الكتبة والفريسين ليحققوا استقرار فى الدولة الذى يطلبوه الرومان دائما 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> كل الجند فى هذا الوقت كانوا تبع الاحتلال الرومانى
> سواء هؤلاء الجند لحراسة الهيكل او لحراسة الكتبة والفريسين
> كما يوجد اليوم جنود مسلمين من الحكومة لحراسة الكنيسة والمطرانية
> فالجندى الذى يحرس الكنيسة لا يعرف من هم مطارنة واساقفه الكنيسة او حتى الإكليروس
> ...


هو طبعا الجندي عارف يعني لو دخل البابا تاوضروس 
الكاتدرائية اكيد كووووووول الجنود وقواد الجنود عارفينه
​ ومن الاحتلال الروماني للاحتلال الاسلامي ياقلبي لا تحزن هههههههه
شكرا يا ماران ربنا ينولك اللي في بالك 
كفاية كده :16:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> *القديس يوحنا لم يكرر لان ليس غرضه التكرار ولكن غرضه ابراز ابعاد اخري للحادثه فاكتفي بتعبير مسلمه الذي يكفي لشرح ان يهوذا اتي معهم واقترب منه ووسلم عليه وقبله وهي علامة التسليم *


 *[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا ليس غرضه التكرار ...وباقى الأناجيل كررت ؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تبرير فى غير محله نهائياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجمع الذى رجع للوراء ...لم يقل به سوى القديس يوحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للمرة الثالثة ...لماذا أختلفت الرواية بذكر ( سقوط الجنود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تُذكر فى باقى الأناجيل ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنت تبنى قولك على أعلان ألوهية بتلفظه ( أنا هو )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( أنا هو ) رداً على ( من تطلبون ) ... ( يسوع الناصرى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا هو ( يسوع الناصرى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وليس أنا هو ربنا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5. أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يسوع الناصرى = أنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هُوَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يوليو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هو طبعا الجندي عارف يعني لو دخل البابا تاوضروس
> الكاتدرائية اكيد كووووووول الجنود وقواد الجنود عارفينه​
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا للمشاركة 
اخى ياسر رشدي

حضرتك تتكلم عن زمن فيه التليفزيون والانترنت والتليفون والطيارات والاقمار الصناعية
ونحن نتكلم عن زمن اخر لا يوجد فيه اى شىء من الاتصالات او وسائل نقل المعلومات 

نحن نتمنى ان كل المسلمين ان يتحرروا من الاسلام كما حدث للرومان عندما تحرروا من عبادة الاوثان هذا حدث فى عهد الملك قسطنطين ابن القديسة الملكة هيلانة 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا ليس غرضه التكرار ...وباقى الأناجيل كررت ؟؟!!*​​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]تبرير فى غير محله نهائياً *​​
> ...


شكرا كثير للمشاركة 

*لقب المسيح (أنا هو) وهو ذات لقب الله (يهوة):  يطلق هذا اللقب على الله وحده *
*كما جاء في خروج 14:3* "فقال الله لموسى اهيه الذي اهيه.وقال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل اهيه ارسلني اليكم"
*وتثنية 39:32* "انظروا الان.انا انا هو وليس اله معي."
*واشعياء 10:43* "انتم شهودي يقول الرب وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا اني انا هو.قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون."

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## philanthropist (3 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا ليس غرضه التكرار ...وباقى الأناجيل كررت ؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تبرير فى غير محله نهائياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجمع الذى رجع للوراء ...لم يقل به سوى القديس يوحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]للمرة الثالثة ...لماذا أختلفت الرواية بذكر ( سقوط الجنود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تُذكر فى باقى الأناجيل ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



يا استاذ عبود كلمة انا هو بالنسبة لليهود عموما تعنى انا الله و كمان لازم نعرف ان كل انجيل ليه هدف و موضوع و اشخاص موجه اليهم الحديث غير باقى الاناجيل و طريقة السرد و الاحداث المذكورة و الاهتمامات بتختلف باختلاف الهدف من الكتابة 
إنجيل يوحنا غير عادى في محتواه وفي أسلوبه، وهو إضافة جديدة للثلاثة أناجيل فهو أسهلها في القراءة، وأعمقها علمًا ودرسًا ويقدم المسيح بكونه الكلمة الأزلي الذي أظهر محبة الله إذ صار بشرا سويا لكي يخلص من الهلاك من يؤمنون به ويهبهم الحياة الأبدية والغرض من هذا الإنجيل، كما هو واضح من المعجزات الواردة فيه هو التحريض على الإيمان بالمسيح لنوال الحياة.
إنجيل يوحنا ينفرد بمنهج خاص، لكن ذلك يرجع للأسباب الآتية:

1- كَتَبَ يوحنا إنجيله بعد أن كتبت الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى الأخرى.  كُتِبَ في أواخر القرن الأول، حوالي سنة 95م، وكانت غايته تكملة ما جاء بهذه الأناجيل الأخرى؛ بمعنى تفصيل ما أجمل ذكره، أو ذكر ما أغفل كتابته. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  فلم يكن هناك داع لتكرار ما قد تم كتابته بالفعل..

2- يوحنا كان له هدف أساسي هو إثبات إلوهية المسيح، وهذا ما يكشفه صراحة في خاتمة إنجيله: "وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتَب في هذا الكتاب.  وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله.  ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه" (يو30:20، 31).

3- كتب يوحنا إنجيله أواخر القرن الأول، وكان في ذلك الوقت ظهرت هرطقات ضد لاهوت المسيح..  فكان من أغراضه ضحد هذه الهرطقات وإثبات خطأها.  وهذا واضح من رسائله الثلاثة (2يو10، 11).


انجيل متى كُتب لليهود موضوعه لمسيّا الملك رسالة المسيح يتمم الناموس  مادة
 الإنجيل اهتم بالنبوات رمزه وجه إنسان

 مرقس كتب للرومان موضوعه المسيا غالب إبليس رسالة المسيح فيه ان يصنع عجائب اهتم بالعمل


لوقا كتب لليونان موضوعه المسيح صديق البشرية و كانت رسالة المسيح فيه ان يخلص البشرية اهتم بالتاريخ

يوحنا كتب للعالم المسيحى موضوعه المسيح الكلمة المتجسد و كانت رسالة المسيح فيه ان يحل في وسطنا 
اهتم باللاهوت

 و هكذا اختلفت الرواية من انجيل لاخر تبعا للهدف الذى من اجله كتب الانجيل و لهذا سرد القديس يوحنا هذا الدليل دون بقية الاناجيل لانه يخدم هدفه  الذى اوضحناه سلفا.
ارجو تكون استفدت


----------



## philanthropist (3 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا ليس غرضه التكرار ...وباقى الأناجيل كررت ؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تبرير فى غير محله نهائياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجمع الذى رجع للوراء ...لم يقل به سوى القديس يوحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]للمرة الثالثة ...لماذا أختلفت الرواية بذكر ( سقوط الجنود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تُذكر فى باقى الأناجيل ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



يا استاذ عبود كلمة انا هو بالنسبة لليهود عموما تعنى انا الله و كمان لازم نعرف ان كل انجيل ليه هدف و موضوع و اشخاص موجه اليهم الحديث غير باقى الاناجيل و طريقة السرد و الاحداث المذكورة و الاهتمامات بتختلف باختلاف الهدف من الكتابة 
إنجيل يوحنا غير عادى في محتواه وفي أسلوبه، وهو إضافة جديدة للثلاثة أناجيل فهو أسهلها في القراءة، وأعمقها علمًا ودرسًا ويقدم المسيح بكونه الكلمة الأزلي الذي أظهر محبة الله إذ صار بشرا سويا لكي يخلص من الهلاك من يؤمنون به ويهبهم الحياة الأبدية والغرض من هذا الإنجيل، كما هو واضح من المعجزات الواردة فيه هو التحريض على الإيمان بالمسيح لنوال الحياة.
إنجيل يوحنا ينفرد بمنهج خاص، لكن ذلك يرجع للأسباب الآتية:

1- كَتَبَ يوحنا إنجيله بعد أن كتبت الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى الأخرى.  كُتِبَ في أواخر القرن الأول، حوالي سنة 95م، وكانت غايته تكملة ما جاء بهذه الأناجيل الأخرى؛ بمعنى تفصيل ما أجمل ذكره، أو ذكر ما أغفل كتابته.   فلم يكن هناك داع لتكرار ما قد تم كتابته بالفعل..

2- يوحنا كان له هدف أساسي هو إثبات إلوهية المسيح، وهذا ما يكشفه صراحة في خاتمة إنجيله: "وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتَب في هذا الكتاب.  وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله.  ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه" (يو30:20، 31).

3- كتب يوحنا إنجيله أواخر القرن الأول، وكان في ذلك الوقت ظهرت هرطقات ضد لاهوت المسيح..  فكان من أغراضه ضحد هذه الهرطقات وإثبات خطأها.  وهذا واضح من رسائله الثلاثة (2يو10، 11).


انجيل متى كُتب لليهود موضوعه لمسيّا الملك رسالة المسيح يتمم الناموس  مادة
 الإنجيل اهتم بالنبوات رمزه وجه إنسان

 مرقس كتب للرومان موضوعه المسيا غالب إبليس رسالة المسيح فيه ان يصنع عجائب اهتم بالعمل


لوقا كتب لليونان موضوعه المسيح صديق البشرية و كانت رسالة المسيح فيه ان يخلص البشرية اهتم بالتاريخ

يوحنا كتب للعالم المسيحى موضوعه المسيح الكلمة المتجسد و كانت رسالة المسيح فيه ان يحل في وسطنا 
اهتم باللاهوت

 و هكذا اختلفت الرواية من انجيل لاخر تبعا للهدف الذى من اجله كتب الانجيل و لهذا سرد القديس يوحنا هذا الدليل دون بقية الاناجيل لانه يخدم هدفه  الذى اوضحناه سلفا.
ارجو تكون استفدت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> و هكذا *اختلفت الرواية* من انجيل لاخر تبعا للهدف الذى من اجله كتب الانجيل و لهذا سرد القديس يوحنا هذا الدليل دون بقية الاناجيل لانه يخدم هدفه  الذى اوضحناه سلفا.
> ارجو تكون استفدت


 *[FONT=&quot]شكرا لك ...*​*[FONT=&quot]بالطبع قد أستفدت من معلوماتك الأخيرة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى ضوء ما ذكرته مشكورة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لى توضيح من جانبى..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجوع الجنود وسقوطهم أو تعثرهم ليست هى بالشئ الذى شغل بالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أنطلق منه سؤالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فيما بعد ( رجوع الجنود وسقوطهم ) فسرت الكتب مايلى :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معظم المفسرين قالوا انهم سقطوا نتيجة خوف ورهبه لأعلان يسوع المسيح لالوهية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اظهر الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه بقوله “انا هو ” الله فرجعوا الي الوراء وسقطوا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لاحظت هنا أن الأربعة بشارات أتفقت على[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتظاره لخروج الجنود - خروج الجنود بالفعل للقبض عليه – خيانة يهوذا له – قطع الأذن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو نفس الشئ الذى كرره القديس يوحنا خلف البشارات الثلاث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فكيف نعود قائلين أنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( فلم يكن هناك داع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لتكرار ما قد تم كتابته بالفعل..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نحن ( بحسب القديس يوحنا ) فى قصة التسليم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ينفرد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بالأعلان الألهى ...دون باقى البشارات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو قلنا أن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" متى " كُتب لليهود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرقس " كتب للرومان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لوقا " كتب لليونان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكل كاتب أو بشارة موضوعه الخاص به الموجه لفئة من الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لم أستطع أستيعاب أنهم أهملوا ذكر شئ له دلالته الهامة جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن على بعد أمتار قليلة من حياة يسوع الأرضية التى ستنتهى بالفداء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يوجد شئ يُخشَى من إعلانه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومنعاً للجدال والخروج عن الموضوع سأوافقك ( غير مقتنع ) أن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أنا هو ) = يهوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عليه ... فهى أمر جديرٌ جداً بالذِكر ( كما فعلها القديس يوحنا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا التغاضى عنه فى باقى البشارات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو كانت على نحو مُجمل أو على نحو تخصصى فى موضوع البشارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مرة أخرى أشكرك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...وليست عندى أضافة جديدة
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (3 يوليو 2015)

هؤلاء جميعًا (الإنجيليون متى ومرقس ولوقا) ارتفعوا قليلًا عن الأمور التي على الأرض، أي عن تلك الأمور التي صنعها ربنا يسوع المسيح على الأرض، أما عن لاهوته فتحدثوا القليل عنه. كانوا أشبه بأناسٍ</SPAN> ساروا معه على الأرض، *وبقي النسر، أي يوحنا، الكارز بالحقائق السامية، والمتأمل بنظرة ثاقبة نحو النور الداخلي الأبدي... *
مع هذا فإننا نحن الذين نزحف على الأرض ضعفاء، ونسلك بين البشر بصعوبة، نتجاسر لنتمسك بهذه الأمور ونتفهمها، حاسبين أنفسنا كما لو كنا قد أدركناها عندما نتأمل فيها، أو نتحدث عنها[3].
القديس أغسطينوس​​* أما يوحنا المبارك... نراه برغبةٍ</SPAN> ناريةٍ وعقلٍ يرغب في الأمور التي تعلو العقل الإنساني، تجاسر واقترب لكي يشرح الميلاد الفائق الذي لا يُمكن الإحاطة به، أي ميلاد اللَّه الكلمة. فهو يعلم أن "مجد اللَّه إخفاء الأمور" (أم2:25)، والكرامة التي تليق باللَّه تفوق فهمنا وإدراكنا، ومن الصعب أن يدرك أحد أو يشرح صفات الطبيعة الإلهية[4].
القديس كيرلس الكبير​​ 


فلا يذكر إنجيل يوحنا شيئًا عن قبلة يهوذا،* لكنه يضع التسليم في إطار لاهوتي،* فعندما سأل يسوع الجند من تريدون وأجابوه أنهم يريدون يسوع الناصري، قال لهم "أنا هو"، وهو العبارة التقليدية في الديانة اليهودية للإشارة إلى الله فتراجع الجنود بقوة خارجية وسقطوا على الأرض، لكنهم قبضوا عليه بعد ذلك، وبحسب العقائد المسيحية واتفاق الأناجيل الأربعة، فهو من سمح لهم بالقبض عليه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> فيما بعد ( رجوع الجنود وسقوطهم ) فسرت الكتب مايلى :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]معظم المفسرين قالوا انهم سقطوا نتيجة خوف ورهبه لأعلان يسوع المسيح لالوهية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اظهر الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه بقوله “انا هو ” الله فرجعوا الي الوراء وسقطوا.*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT][/FONT]


من الجمل اللي بشوفها غريبة هي كلمة "انا هو"
لماذا لا يقول انا الله او انا هو الله .. ايه المانع

والرجوع للوراء ايضا لا اعتقد انه من الخضة او الخوف (والا لانصرفوا لحال سبيلهم فالله امامهم وقد اعاد الاذن لطبيعتها) بل لانهم 
رأوا شيئاً غير متوقع اخافهم فهل كان ما رأوه هو يسوع !!!

لانهم كرروا نفس السؤال عليه مرتان وكأنه التبس عليهم معرفته شكلاً وصوتاً !!
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> من الجمل اللي بشوفها غريبة هي كلمة "*انا هو*"
> لماذا لا يقول انا الله او انا هو الله .. ايه المانع
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أَنَا هُوَ *​*[FONT=&quot]لا تعنى أنا لله ...وهناك أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]. فَحَزِنُوا جِدّاً وَابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ يَقُولُ لَهُ: «هَلْ *​*[FONT=&quot]أَنَا هُوَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَا رَبُّ؟»

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فهل التلاميذ ه[FONT=&quot]م ** ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ؟[/FONT]*[/FONT]
​ *[FONT=&quot]فَسَأَلَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ: «هَلْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَنَا هُوَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَا سَيِّدِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فهل يهوذا هو ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9. آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]«إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10. فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟»[/FONT]*​ *إنجيل يوحنا – الأصحاح**9 
*

*[FONT=&quot] فهل الأعمى هو ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ: «هَلْ انْتَ هُوَ ابْنِي عِيسُو؟» فَقَالَ: «انَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هُوَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تك : 27 : 24 [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]
فهل "يعقوب" هو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( يهوه) [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2015)

> لماذا ذهبوا الى ( أنا هو ) تعنى أعلاناً عن ألوهيته ؟
> خاصة أن هذه القصة لم ترد على هذا النحو فى باقى الأناجيل


ذهبوا بسبب:
1. أن بشارة يوحنا مشهورة بهذه العبارة في مواضع أخرى تخص إبانة الجانب اللاهوتي.
2. أن رد الفعل الحادث للجنود غير مألوف لو كانت مجرد تعريف بشخصيته.


لا أعلم ما الرابط بين عدم وجود القصة في باقي البشائر وبين معنى "أنا هو" سواء إتفقنا أو إختلفنا على معناها! فعدم وجودها أو وجودها حتى في كل البشائر لن يمنع من تفسيرها كما الآن.



> فلماذا أنفرد يوحنا بقصة سقوط الجند تلك وتأكيده على جملة ( أنا هو )



ولو ذكرها إثنان كنا سنسأل: لماذا ذكرها إثنان ولم يذكرها الباقون؟
ولو ذكرها ثلاثة كنا سنسأل: لماذا ذكرها ثلاثة ولم يذكرها الأخير؟
ولو ذكرها الأربعة كنا سنسأل: لماذا ذكرها الأربعة ولم يكف واحد أو إثنان أو ثلاثة منهم بذكرها!
والآن حتى عندما ذكرها أحدهم، وإضافة على سؤالك، يمكن لآخر أن يسأل: ولماذا يذكرها يوحنا من الأساس؟!

هناك أحداث كثيرة جداً يقول عنها يوحنا نفسه أنه لم يذكرها وأنه ذكر هذه التي ذكرها فقط لغرض ما ذكره هو نفسه في إنجيله.

وهناك أحداث لم يذكرها أحد من الأربعة، ولو كان ذكرها أحدهم لكان موقفها ذات الموقف الآن!
أظن أنه سؤال جدلي في ذاته لا يفترض أن يكون له إجابة قاطعة تماماً، فيمكن أن أرد عليك بأسباب منطقية، لكن لن تكون للكل صحيحة!
فمثلا: لأن بشارة يوحنا كتبت في زمن متأخر عن البشائر الإزائية، فيمكن أن يكون ذكر ما لم يذكروه هم بالإضافة أن بشارة يوحنا كانت مركزة في إيضاح الجانب اللاهوتي للمسيح أكثر من جوانب أخرى ربما لا تجدها بهذه الكثافة في البشائر الأخرى.



> والمفسرين من خلفه يقولون بأنها تعنى أنا الله ؟!


لا أفهم بالضبط أين المشكلة؟ هل في انها تعني/لا تعني أنا الله؟ أم في ذكرها عند يوحنا فقط؟!



> وليس بسقوط أحد ولا بطرحهم أرضاً


للتذكرة: عدم الذكر ليس دليلاً على عدم الحدوث، فعدم وجود دليل ليس دليلاً على عدمه.



> فكيف يفوت ( أعلان ألوهية ) عن كتبة الأناجيل الأخرى


أنت تنظر للأمر من واقع اليوم، وكأنهم كانوا يكتبون لأجل أن يعلنوا أن المسيح هو الله وهذا غير دقيق، بل وحتى في يوحنا نفسه، لماذا لم يضع على لسان المسيح أنه قال وبكل بساطة: أنا الإله يهوه!!!

فبشارة متى مثلا والإزائية تشير بوضوح أن المسيح هو يهوه ولكن من جوانب أخرى مثل جانب النبوات وهذا واضح من القراءة البسيطة حتى!

فالأمر ليس بهذه البساطة، وإلا لكانوا إكتفوا بكتاب من بضع أسطر يكون فيه العقيدة كاملة!



> الدليل بيعتمد على كلمة ( أنا هو )
> وهو غير مذكور لنفس القصة فى باقى الأناجيل
> كيف يُهمل ثلاثة أناجيل دليل هام مثل هذا ؟


وكيف "يهمل" يوحنا ما ذكروه هم من أدلة أيضاً؟!!!

الأمر يتوقف كله على رؤيتك انت للدليل، فانت تفترض أنهم كان عليهم أن يذكروا كل شيء هام في نظرك اليوم!



> وثلاثة لا يذكرونه ( رغم أهميته ) لأنه تقوم عليه عقيدة


هنا مربط الفرس، وهنا الخطأ الفكري واضح جداً،

فمن قال لك أن هذا الدليل "تقوم عليه" عقيدة؟!!!
يا أخي، مجرد معرفة بسيطة بزمن كتابة بشارة يوحنا ينفي هذا الفكر، فهل إنتظر المسيحيون لقرابة 70 عام من الزمان ليكتب يوحنا "أنا هو" ليؤسس لديهم عقيدة "لاهوت المسيح"!!!
يا أخي كانت الكنيسة تعترف بلاهوت المسيح في ليتورجيتها وفي نبواتها وفي أشياء أخر كثيرة.

بل أن الاناجيل الأخرى أيضا لم تكتب "لتؤسس" عقائد، بل ان الأولى لدى الرسل كانت البشارة الشفوية والرعاية، فهل هم أيضاً كتبوا ليؤسسوا عقائد؟!! هذا المنظور للنص هو منظور إسلامي فقط.



> ثلاثة أناجيل ذكرته على نحو غير ما ذُكِرَ فى يوحنا
> ما تفسير هذا الأختلاف فى نفس المشهد ؟


هذا ليس إختلاف تضاد بل تنوع، وبصفتك محام تعرف كيف يمكن لشهود لواقعة واحدة أن يذكر الواحد منهم أمورا لم يذكرها الآخر وجميعها حدثت، فلا أعرف أين المشكلة، أنت تقيس الأهمية على ما تظنه مهم ليؤسس، وهذا -كما تقدم- خطأ.

وللعلم: هناك أشياء كثيرة ذكرت في بشائر ولم تذكر في بشائر أخرى، سواء في قصة الصلب والموت والقيامة أو في القصص الأخرى.. فالامر ليس متطابق تماما إلا في هذه الحادثة ليكون هناك إستغراب!



> أنت تبنى قولك على أعلان ألوهية بتلفظه ( أنا هو )
> و ( أنا هو ) رداً على ( من تطلبون ) ... ( يسوع الناصرى )
> أنا هو ( يسوع الناصرى )
> 
> ...


حسنا، إذن لماذا سقطوا؟!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أَنَا هُوَ *​*[FONT=&quot]لا تعنى أنا لله ...وهناك أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]. فَحَزِنُوا جِدّاً وَابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ يَقُولُ لَهُ: «هَلْ *​*[FONT=&quot]أَنَا هُوَ *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يَا رَبُّ؟»
> 
> [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فهل التلاميذ ه[FONT=&quot]م ** ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهوه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ؟[/FONT]*[/FONT]
> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فَسَأَلَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ: «هَلْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَنَا هُوَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَا سَيِّدِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



الأصح أن تقول: أن أنا هو لا تعني "دائما" أنا الله! وبالمناسبة، على مدى قرون عديدة هناك مسيحيون بالمليارات يعرفون النصوص التي ذكرتها ومع ذلك قالوا أن "أنا هو" تعني "أنا الله" هنا وفي حالات أخرى، فما ذكرته ليس بجديد عليهم ولا يمنع ما قالوه.
طبعا مناقشة ماذا تعني: أنا الله، ليست هي صلب الموضوع لذا لا أفضل أن أجيب عما تفضلت به.

راجع: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144353[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الأصح أن تقول: أن أنا هو لا تعني "دائما" أنا الله! وبالمناسبة، على مدى قرون عديدة هناك مسيحيون بالمليارات يعرفون النصوص التي ذكرتها ومع ذلك قالوا أن "أنا هو" تعني "أنا الله" هنا وفي حالات أخرى، فما ذكرته ليس بجديد عليهم ولا يمنع ما قالوه.
> طبعا مناقشة ماذا تعني: أنا الله، ليست هي صلب الموضوع لذا لا أفضل أن أجيب عما تفضلت به.
> 
> راجع: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144353


 *[FONT=&quot]وأية يعنى ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهناك أيضاً مليارات المسلمين يؤمنون بأن القرآن مُنَّزل من عِند الله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن محمداً رسول الله...فهل معنى كثرتهم أنهم حُجة عليك كى تعترف بأله القرآن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الفارق بينى وبينك أنك ستجحد القرآن ونبيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا هنا لا أجحد الكتاب المُقدس ولا أنجيل القديس يوحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط مجرد موضوع أستوقفنى بما أتبعه من تفاسير .. [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2015)

*###*
*[FONT=&quot]وأنا أيش درانى لماذا سقطوا ؟![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/CENTER]
*[FONT=&quot]يُتبع للرد على باقى مشاركتك ...فضلاً أنتظرنى [/FONT]*​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2015)

> وأية يعنى ؟!
> وهناك أيضاً مليارات المسلمين يؤمنون بأن القرآن مُنَّزل من عِند الله
> وأن محمداً رسول الله...فهل معنى كثرتهم أنهم حُجة عليك كى تعترف بأله القرآن ؟


عزيزي، القياس فاسد هنا، لأني لا أستشهد بكثرة لتأييد عقيدة أو نفيها، بل أستشهد بكثرة لبيان أن ما أتيت به يعرفه غيرك المليارات وأيضاً قالوا ما قالوا، فذكرك للشيء ليس بالجديد، فوجود هذه النصوص لم تمنعهم من أن يقولوا ما قالوا، فكان الأفضل أن نعرف لماذا قالوا هذا مع معرفتهم بما أتيت به.

قياسك كان سيكون في محله لو أني قلت لك مثلا: هناك المليارات يؤمنون بأن المسيح هو الله فآمن بأنه هو الله، أو أن هناك مليارات يؤمنون بأن "أنا هو" هنا تعني "أنا الله" فأمن بها، وهو ما لم أفعله، بل إستخدمت الكثرة لقدم معرفتهم جميعاً بما أتيت به.



> وأنا هنا لا أجحد الكتاب المُقدس ولا أنجيل القديس يوحنا


لم يقل أحد هذا! 



> وأنا أيش درانى لماذا سقطوا ؟!


طيب، المقال بيناقش النقطة دي! مش بيناقش بشكل أساسي، ما معنى "أنا الله" ولا إنفراد يوحنا بذكر ما ذكر!
أقول هذا لأن الموضوع بدأ يخرج عن مساره الأساسي، مما سيدفعني لنقل المشاركات البعيدة لموضوع آخر جديد يحمل عنوان فحواه.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ذهبوا بسبب:
> 1. أن بشارة يوحنا مشهورة بهذه العبارة في مواضع أخرى تخص إبانة الجانب اللاهوتي.
> 2. أن رد الفعل الحادث للجنود غير مألوف لو كانت مجرد تعريف بشخصيته.
> 
> لا أعلم ما الرابط بين عدم وجود القصة في باقي البشائر وبين معنى "أنا هو" سواء إتفقنا أو إختلفنا على معناها! فعدم وجودها أو وجودها حتى في كل البشائر لن يمنع من تفسيرها كما الآن.


 *[FONT=&quot]وأنا ليس لدى مانع أن تُفسر كما ترى ...فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التفسير غير منطقى ( بالنسبة لى ) وأستندت على عدم المنطقية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بما ذكرته من أسباب ..هذا كل ما فى الأمر *​​ 


> ولو ذكرها إثنان كنا سنسأل: لماذا ذكرها إثنان ولم يذكرها الباقون؟
> ولو ذكرها ثلاثة كنا سنسأل: لماذا ذكرها ثلاثة ولم يذكرها الأخير؟
> ولو ذكرها الأربعة كنا سنسأل: لماذا ذكرها الأربعة ولم يكف واحد أو إثنان أو ثلاثة منهم بذكرها!
> والآن حتى عندما ذكرها أحدهم، وإضافة على سؤالك، يمكن لآخر أن يسأل: ولماذا يذكرها يوحنا من الأساس؟!


 *بالفعل هذا الأمر قائم ...ولكننى لم أفعله ...لماذا ؟*​
*لو ذُكِرَ فقط سقوط الجنود و ( كفى ) الأمر لن يؤثر فى قراءتى ولا يُعنينى الأختلاف*​
*سواء بالذكر أو التجاهل *​ 


> لا أفهم بالضبط أين المشكلة؟ هل في انها تعني/لا تعني أنا الله؟ أم في ذكرها عند يوحنا فقط؟!


 *كلتاهُما ...*​


> للتذكرة: عدم الذكر ليس دليلاً على عدم الحدوث، فعدم وجود دليل ليس دليلاً على عدمه.


 *عدم الذكر قد يكون دليلاً (أو) أنعدام للدليل *​ *وأنا هنا أحاول البحث عن الدليل وليس عن أنعدامه *​


> أنت تنظر للأمر من واقع اليوم، وكأنهم كانوا يكتبون لأجل أن يعلنوا أن  المسيح هو الله وهذا غير دقيق، بل وحتى في يوحنا نفسه، لماذا لم يضع على  لسان المسيح أنه قال وبكل بساطة: أنا الإله يهوه!!!


 *[FONT=&quot]سؤال وجيه جداً ...وقد طرحه ياسر رشدى *​​ *لماذا لم يضع فعلاً ؟*​


> وكيف "يهمل" يوحنا ما ذكروه هم من أدلة أيضاً؟!!!
> الأمر يتوقف كله على رؤيتك انت للدليل، فانت تفترض أنهم كان عليهم أن يذكروا كل شيء هام في نظرك اليوم!


[/FONT]
 *ليس فى نظرى أنا فقط ...لكنه فى نظر أى قارئ خارج عقيدة الصلب والفداء*​ *بدليل أنك حاربت خمس سنوات كى تعرف أين قال القرآن بـ ( عدم صلب المسيح )*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالمناسبة ( للتذكرة ) لفظة ( عدم ) لم تأت فى القرآن كله *​​ *ولكننى أكتفيت هناك لسبب تعرفه جيداً *​ *فكما هو من حقك البحث والتفتيش ...فهو من صميم حقى أيضاً*​


> هنا مربط الفرس، وهنا الخطأ الفكري واضح جداً،
> فمن قال لك أن هذا الدليل "تقوم عليه" عقيدة؟!!!
> يا أخي، مجرد معرفة بسيطة بزمن كتابة بشارة يوحنا ينفي هذا الفكر، فهل  إنتظر المسيحيون لقرابة 70 عام من الزمان ليكتب يوحنا "أنا هو" ليؤسس لديهم  عقيدة "لاهوت المسيح"!!!
> يا أخي كانت الكنيسة تعترف بلاهوت المسيح في ليتورجيتها وفي نبواتها وفي أشياء أخر كثيرة.
> بل أن الاناجيل الأخرى أيضا لم تكتب "لتؤسس" عقائد، بل ان الأولى لدى الرسل  كانت البشارة الشفوية والرعاية، فهل هم أيضاً كتبوا ليؤسسوا عقائد؟!! هذا  المنظور للنص هو منظور إسلامي فقط.


[/FONT]
 *ربما... فلا مانع لدى البتة أن يكون خطأ فكرى ...*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمنظور الأسلامى عندى – بالأضافة الى دراسة الشريعة - لم أتخلص منه بعد 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]فعليك بتقديم يد العون 
[/FONT]*​ 


> هذا ليس إختلاف تضاد بل تنوع، وبصفتك محام تعرف كيف يمكن لشهود لواقعة  واحدة أن يذكر الواحد منهم أمورا لم يذكرها الآخر وجميعها حدثت، فلا أعرف  أين المشكلة، أنت تقيس الأهمية على ما تظنه مهم ليؤسس، وهذا -كما تقدم-  خطأ.


[/FONT]
 *حلو جداً ...الشهادة الجوهرية هى التى يبنى على أساسها القاضى يقينه كى يحكم *​ *ولا يوجد فى القانون شئ أسمه ( تنوع ) الشهادة  *​ *[FONT=&quot]شاهد يقول رأيت " مولكا " يسير فى الشارع ...ثم حدث كذا *​​ *التانى يقول رأيت " مولكا " جالساً فى الكافيه ..ثم حدث كذا*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*مافيش أى قاضى هيقول دة ( تنوع ) فى الشهادة *​ *وأنا كـ ( عبود ) سأخد رواية الأتنين الشهود وأجحدها *​ 


> وللعلم: هناك أشياء كثيرة ذكرت في بشائر ولم تذكر في بشائر أخرى، سواء في  قصة الصلب والموت والقيامة أو في القصص الأخرى.. فالامر ليس متطابق تماما  إلا في هذه الحادثة ليكون هناك إستغراب!


[/FONT]
*وصميم سؤالى واستفسارى عن هذه الحادثة
ولو وقع أمامى أشياءاً أخرى سأضعها لك فى صيغة سؤال
وليس شُبهة  *​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *###*
> *[FONT=&quot]وأنا أيش درانى لماذا سقطوا ؟!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع للرد على باقى مشاركتك ...فضلاً أنتظرنى [/FONT]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


*أن كنت هتمشى بنظام حذف المشاركات والذى منه
بلاها حوار أو أسئلة من أساسه 
مش واقع أنا تحت مزاجك الشخصى 
*​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب، المقال بيناقش النقطة دي! مش بيناقش بشكل أساسي، ما معنى "أنا الله" ولا إنفراد يوحنا بذكر ما ذكر!
> أقول هذا لأن الموضوع بدأ يخرج عن مساره الأساسي، مما سيدفعني لنقل المشاركات البعيدة لموضوع آخر جديد يحمل عنوان فحواه.


 *[FONT=&quot]الكثرة واضحة فى تفاسير الكتب التى أتت بصدر الموضوع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المؤكد طبعاً أنهم يعرفونها ( أنا عارف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلم أت أنا بما لم يأت به الأوائلُ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القياس الفاسد الذى تتحدث عنه فى غير محله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمناقشاتك فى القرآن هى أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تعنى أن المسلمين لم يرد عليهم أسئلتك التى تضعها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والمقال بيناقش سقوط الجنود نتيجة للأعلان الألهى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى وحدة واحدة لآ تتجزأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسألتنى عن سبب السقوط فوضعت بضعة أسباب وحذفتها أنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عايز تنقل الموضوع أنقله ... ما عنديش مانع [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2015)

> وأنا ليس لدى مانع أن تُفسر كما ترى ...فقط
> التفسير غير منطقى ( بالنسبة لى ) وأستندت على عدم المنطقية
> بما ذكرته من أسباب ..هذا كل ما فى الأمر


أيوة، ما أنا مش شايف علاقة بين ما ذكرته (إنفراد يوحنا وحده) وبين (تفسير "أنا هو" سواء كانت تعني "أنا الله" أو لا، هذا هو ما لم أفهم الرابط بينه.
هذه قضية في نقد الشكل، وهذه قضية في التفسير! ما العلاقة بينهما؟!

وعلى العكس فأنا قد ذكرت أسباب منطقية تدعوهم لهذا، فما ردك عليها فضلاً؟



> بالفعل هذا الأمر قائم ...ولكننى لم أفعله ...لماذا ؟
> 
> لو ذُكِرَ فقط سقوط الجنود و ( كفى ) الأمر لن يؤثر فى قراءتى ولا يُعنينى الأختلاف
> 
> سواء بالذكر أو التجاهل


ولكنك تسائلت عن سبب إنفراده بها! ولهذا كان ردي بهذه الصورة، فمهما ذكرها عدد منهم أو ذكرها بعض أو أحدهم، فسيكون هناك ذات السؤال لأنه سؤال جدلي وليس معرفي.



> كلتاهُما ...


تمام، الموضوع يتكلم بصورة أساسية عن تفسير منطقي للوقوع.
أما عن معناها، فهذا -كما أعتقد- يمكن أن نفرد له موضوع آخر، ولا أرى أن الكاتب إعتمد عليه بصورة أساسية. وأما عن موضوع لماذا ذكر، فقد أبنت لك أن مهما ذكروا، فسيكون هناك سؤال!



> عدم الذكر قد يكون دليلاً (أو) أنعدام للدليل


لا أعتقد ذلك، فمرد السكوت عن ذكر شيء من الكاتب، يجعل من يقرأه ما كتبه يتوقف عند ما لم يذكره، أي ليس إثباتا ولا نفياً لأن الأمر متوقف على "لماذا لم يذكر الكاتب" هل لعدم الحدوث أم لسبب آخر.



> وأنا هنا أحاول البحث عن الدليل وليس عن أنعدامه


الدليل يتحقق هنا برواية الواحد، دون حاجة لذكر الباقون له.



> سؤال وجيه جداً ...وقد طرحه ياسر رشدى
> لماذا لم يضع فعلاً ؟


دعنا نتفق أولاً على ما إستشكلته عليك في نظرتك للقضية بأنها واقعة اليوم، فهل توافقني أنك قلت هذا بنظرة حالية للقضية من منظورك؟!



> ليس فى نظرى أنا فقط ...لكنه فى نظر أى قارئ خارج عقيدة الصلب والفداء


أفضل عدم الكلام على لسان الآخر، خصوصا وأني لم أنف عن الآخرين ذلك، فلم أقل أنك وحدك فقط من تقول هذا، فلا حاجة للقول أنك ومعك قوما آخر..

فهؤلاء القوم الآخر أيضاً لهم ذات النظرة، وبالتالي فهذا مغالطة منطقية قد ذكرتها أنت هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3707059&postcount=32



> بدليل أنك حاربت خمس سنوات كى تعرف أين قال القرآن بـ ( عدم صلب المسيح )


مولكا لا يحارب!
نحن اليوم في 2015، وهذا معناه أني تكلمت في الموضوع منذ 2010، فأين حدث هذا رجاءً؟
طلبي كان بناء على قول المسلمون بأن القرآن نفى موت المسيح، فكان طلبي إثبات وجود هذا النفي! فالقضية ليست لأنها هامة في نظري اليوم، بل لانها هامة في نظرهم اليوم مع عدم وجود دليل فيها.



> وبالمناسبة ( للتذكرة ) لفظة ( عدم ) لم تأت فى القرآن كله


وأين طالبتهم بذكر لفظة "عدم" في القرآن كطريق أوحد لنفي الصلب؟!



> ولكننى أكتفيت هناك لسبب تعرفه جيداً


لا أعلم ما السبب، ولكن الموضوع مفتوح، ويسعدني أن تقدم ولو دليل واحد: 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253570



> فكما هو من حقك البحث والتفتيش ...فهو من صميم حقى أيضاً


ولم يأخذ أحد أو حتى يحاول أخذ هذا الحق منك، فكلامي معناه أنك تقيس مدى اهمية القضية بمقاييسك اليوم بحسب خلفيتك التراثية، وتحاول إلزام الكاتب بها، فهذا هو بيت القصيد المستنكر عليك، وليس أن تفتش وتبحث، فهذا ما تفعله فعلا الآن للتو!



> فعليك بتقديم يد العون


وأنا دائما في الخدمة مادام البحث جاد.



> حلو جداً ...الشهادة الجوهرية هى التى يبنى على أساسها القاضى يقينه كى يحكم
> ولا يوجد فى القانون شئ أسمه ( تنوع ) الشهادة


لم أتكلم عن التنوع في القانون، بل أني عندما تكلمت عن القانون قلت:


> وبصفتك محام تعرف كيف يمكن لشهود لواقعة واحدة أن يذكر الواحد منهم أمورا لم يذكرها الآخر وجميعها حدثت


فهل عند التحقيق يتطلب أن يكون كل الشهادات، متطابقة نصاً؟!!



> شاهد يقول رأيت " مولكا " يسير فى الشارع ...ثم حدث كذا
> التانى يقول رأيت " مولكا " جالساً فى الكافيه ..ثم حدث كذا



وهل هذا تناقض؟!!! 
فقد كان جالسا ثم سار في الشارع وحدث كذا!!
أو: ربما كان يسير في الشارع ثم جلس وحدث كذا!!



> مافيش أى قاضى هيقول دة ( تنوع ) فى الشهادة


ليس تنوع في الشهادة، بل تنوع فيما أريد أن أركز عليه وفيما لا أريد..
فكل منهما يروي ما أراده من الحدث الكامل، مثلا:
ذهب شخص إلى عمله، ثم عاد لبيته، ثم تناول العشاء ثم الشاي ثم نام.
فشاهد أول يقول: لقد ذهب إلى عمله ثم عاد لبيته.
والثاني يقول: لقد ذهب إلى عمله ثم عاد إلى منزله، وتناول العشاء.
والثالث يقول، لقد ذهب إلى عمله وعاد ثم نام!
ورابع يقول: لقد تناول العشاء ونام!
وخامس يقول: لقد عاد من عمله ونام!
وسادس يقول: لقد عاد من عمله وشرب الشاي!
وسابع يقول: لقد تناول العشاء في بيته ونام!
وثامن يقول: لقد شرب الشاي في بيته ونام!

.... إلخ.

كل هذه الروايات تقص أحداث حدثت، ويرويها كل شاهد بحسب ما يريد أن يركز عليه! وكلها ليس بينها داخليا أي تناقض!



> وأنا كـ ( عبود ) سأخد رواية الأتنين الشهود وأجحدها


مممم



> وصميم سؤالى واستفسارى عن هذه الحادثة
> ولو وقع أمامى أشياءاً أخرى سأضعها لك فى صيغة سؤال
> وليس شُبهة


عندما نعرف أن هذا أسلوب عام في كل البشائر، وفي أغلب الأحداث من المفترض أن يزول موضع التساؤل أو الإشتباه.




> أن كنت هتمشى بنظام حذف المشاركات والذى منه
> بلاها حوار أو أسئلة من أساسه
> مش واقع أنا تحت مزاجك الشخصى


بص، المحذوف كما تتذكر عبارة عن أسلوب سخرية في الرد، مثل الشبشب الزنوبة والبلكونة وأن احد الجنود داس على رباط جزمة زميلة، وعرموس بانجو!!

وبصفتي مشرف القسم فأنا لا أرضى أن يكون في وسط حوار جاد هذا النوع من السخرية، الحوار جاد نتبادل فيه أطراف الحدث والحجج ..إلخ، فدعه يسير في جديته دون هذه الكلمات وهذا الأسلوب لكي توفر وقتك ووقتي وجهدك وجهدي..


----------



## تيمو (4 يوليو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> من الجمل اللي بشوفها غريبة هي كلمة "انا هو"
> لماذا لا يقول انا الله او انا هو الله .. ايه المانع
> 
> والرجوع للوراء ايضا لا اعتقد انه من الخضة او الخوف (والا لانصرفوا لحال سبيلهم فالله امامهم وقد اعاد الاذن لطبيعتها) بل لانهم
> ...



طبيعي عزيزي أن لا تفهم لانك بخلفيتك تعقد أن لله اسم علم مثلنا كبشر، يعني لما تعرف عن نفسك تقول: انا ياسر لان اسم العلم لشخصك هو ياسر، وهذا لا ينطبق على مفهوم الألوهية بالنسبة لليهودي والمسيحي، 

أنا هو أو أنا الذي أنا هي نفسها التي استخدمها الله عند ظهوره لموسى، وعندما سأله موسى ما هو اسمك لو سألني الشعب العبراني عنه، فكانت الإجابة: أنا هو. 

يعني لو التبس عليك الشكل والصوت هل سترجع للوراء؟ الأقرب للمنطق وتتابع الأحداث أن إجابته وإعلانه عن نفسه (أنا هو) صدمتهم أو فاجأتهم أو أخافتهم،، وتكرار السؤال هو للتأكيد أنهم سيأخذون نفس الشخص وليس شخص آخر شبيه له ،،

تجرد من خلفيتك عزيزي ،،


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2015)

> الكثرة واضحة فى تفاسير الكتب التى أتت بصدر الموضوع


أنا أتكلم عن هدف الكاتب من تفسير هذا الحدث كتفسير منطقي، لكن ليس هذف الكاتب أن يناقش هل تعني "أنا الله" أم لا..


> ومن المؤكد طبعاً أنهم يعرفونها ( أنا عارف )
> فلم أت أنا بما لم يأت به الأوائلُ


وعليه فكان عليك أن تعرف كيف جمعوا بين ما وضعته وبين ما قالوه، خصوصا أنهم متخصصين في دراسة الكتاب المقدس.



> القياس الفاسد الذى تتحدث عنه فى غير محله
> فمناقشاتك فى القرآن هى أيضاً
> لا تعنى أن المسلمين لم يرد عليهم أسئلتك التى تضعها


قياس فاسد أيضاً، لأن كلامي كان عن أيرادك لنصوص كدليل ضد ما قالوه على الرغم من أن المليارات يعرفونها، لكن بخصوص المسلمين فانا أطلب النصوص، فمعرفة من سبقوهم بهذه الأسئلة من عدمها لن تؤثر في سؤالي الخاص "بالنصوص".



> والمقال بيناقش سقوط الجنود نتيجة للأعلان الألهى


صحيح، لكن مش بيناقش، هل هناك إعلان إلاهي من عدمه.
هو يضع سبب للسقوط.



> وسألتنى عن سبب السقوط فوضعت بضعة أسباب وحذفتها أنت


لا، ما وضعته أنت مجرد سخرية، مثل: بلكونة، ورباط الجزمة، وشبشب زنوبة، وبانجو ..إلخ.



> عايز تنقل الموضوع أنقله ... ما عنديش مانع


لم أقل أني سأنقل الموضوع بل نقل المشاركات البعيدة لموضوع آخر جديد يحمل عنوان فحواه.


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يوليو 2015)

*عبود مش كل " ايجو ايمى " بتحمل قوة الاسم الالهى 

كل ال scholar البارزين للعهد الجديد الان قالوا ان استخدام " انا هو " بصورة مطلقة فقط هو بيحمل مفهوم الاسم الالهى الشخصى لاله اسرائيل

المفروض ان لفظة " انا هو " تكون متبوعة بتحديد من هو predicate

انا هو بولس بطرس عفريت ازرق او اجابة على سؤال محدد هل انت عبود .. ايوة انا هو فتتفهم ايوة انا هو عبود اللى انت بتسال عنه 

بس فى عبارات محددة فى انجيل يوحنا استخدم فيها بشكل مطلق 

من انت ؟؟

انا هو 

دا اعلان عن هوية بانه ربط ذاته بالكينونة " هو الكائن " ولم يضع نفسه اى اطار محدد

الموضوع دا اصبح خارج " النقاش "   
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2015)

[Q-BIBLE](مرقص 14) 62 فقال يسوع: «انا هو. وسوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة واتيا في سحاب السماء». 63 فمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: «ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود؟ 64 قد سمعتم التجاديف! ما رايكم؟» فالجميع حكموا عليه انه مستوجب الموت. 65 فابتدا قوم يبصقون عليه ويغطون وجهه ويلكمونه ويقولون له: «تنبا». وكان الخدام يلطمونه.[/Q-BIBLE]
لماذا مزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابة هنا؟؟ وبالنسبة لكلمة انا هو لا تعنى كل مرة انا يهوه ولكن على حسب السياق والقرنية، فمثلا فى الايات السابقة مزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه لان يسوع قال انا هو، فيعتمد عن من قالها وسياق الايات.
اما موضوع انجيل يوحنا والاناجيل الازائية يمكن مراجعة هذا الموضوع (الفرق بين الاناجيل الاربعة) لكى يوضح مدى الفكر اللاهوتى لكل انجيل ولمن كتب والثقافة التى كتب فيها وعدم التناقض مع الاختلاف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم أتكلم عن التنوع في القانون، بل أني عندما تكلمت عن القانون قلت:
> فهل عند التحقيق يتطلب أن يكون كل الشهادات، متطابقة نصاً؟!!
> وهل هذا تناقض؟!!!
> فقد كان جالسا ثم سار في الشارع وحدث كذا!!
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]باشا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..ماتفتيش فى القانون مش هتفصلهوا لنا على مزاجك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هٰأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاۤءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُم بِهِ عِلمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَآجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ ؟![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]القانون مافيهوش ( ربما ) و ( لعل ) و ( من الجائز ) و ( من الممكن )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تضع " الكتاب المقدس " تحت أمثلة من القانون الوضعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك أكيد هتخسر وأرد لك البشارات الأربعة وفوق منهم رسائل بولس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل ما أشرب فنجان قهوتى 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ننتقل للأهم ...
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المقال بيناقش سقوط الجنود نتيجة للأعلان الألهى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كان ردك هو [/FONT]*​ 


Molka Molkan قال:


> صحيح، لكن مش بيناقش، هل هناك إعلان إلاهي من عدمه.
> هو يضع سبب للسقوط.


 *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هنا حقك عليا وأنا دخلت منطقة غلط خااااااالص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما اخدتش بالى أن سبب السقوط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مظهر من مظاهر الالوهية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].فسقطو علي الارض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتيجة لاستعراض القوة الالهية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما تسألش عنها ...علشان هو مش بيناقش الحتة دى !!!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طيب خلاص يا باشا...مش بيناقشها وأنا فهمت غلط من الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أنتهت الحدوتة...ونكتفى بـ ( أكتب ما يُملى عليك ) ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلام ...[/FONT]*​ 


apostle.paul قال:


> *
> الموضوع دا اصبح خارج " النقاش "
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]سمعاً وطاعة ...
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المقال بيناقش سقوط الجنود نتيجة للأعلان الألهى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كان ردك هو [/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هنا حقك عليا وأنا دخلت منطقة غلط خااااااالص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما اخدتش بالى أن سبب السقوط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مظهر من مظاهر الالوهية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].فسقطو علي الارض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتيجة لاستعراض القوة الالهية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما تسألش عنها ...علشان هو مش بيناقش الحتة دى !!!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> طيب خلاص يا باشا...مش بيناقشها وأنا فهمت غلط من الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أنتهت الحدوتة...ونكتفى بـ ( أكتب ما يُملى عليك ) ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلام ...[/FONT]*​
> ...


سلام ونعمة
طيب ممكن تعطينا حضرتك يا استاذ عبود سبب سقوط الجند 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2015)

isaac_102 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> طيب ممكن تعطينا حضرتك يا استاذ عبود سبب سقوط الجند
> الرب يباركك​


 *[FONT=&quot]لا انا ولا أنت ولا أى حد هنا كان معاهم وهما بيقعوا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حضرنا مع القديس يوحنا وهو بيكتب بعد 70 أو 90 عام من الواقعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كل الكلا دة منقول او بتسليم أو بتقليد رسولى أو آبائى أو أى مُسمى آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش فى أيدينا أى حاجة الا أننا نقول آآآآمين ... قد صدقتم 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسباب السقوط متعددة وكثيرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أسيادنا المفسرين قالوا أنها أعلان ألهى وأستعراض قوة ألهية من يسوع الناصرى 
[FONT=&quot]يبقى مافيش فى أيد " عبود " أيتوها حاجة 
[FONT=&quot]ألا أنه يرد[FONT=&quot]د خلف أسيادنا[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT] [/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (5 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​​
> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لكن أسيادنا المفسرين قالوا أنها أعلان ألهى وأستعراض قوة ألهية من يسوع الناصرى *​​
> ...


 
ممتاز اخى الحبيب عبود 
قدم لنا الوحي الإلهي إنجيلا واحدًا "هو إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح" بواسطة الإنجيليين الأربعة، كل منهم يكشف لنا عن جانب معين من الإنجيل الواحد وكأن كل منهم قدم لنا زاوية معينة حتى يعلن الإنجيل من كل زواياه.

*** إنجيل يوحنا:

+ المسيا الكلمة المتجسد.
+ إنجيل يوحنا هو آخر الأناجيل الأربعة كتابة.
كاتبه القديس يوحنا الى كل العالم اجمع

*** موضوعه:

الإثبات القاطع أن يسوع المسيح هو المسيا الكلمة المتجسد وأن كل من يؤمن به سينال الحياة الأبدية.
* مفتاح السفر: "وآيات آخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب، وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و لكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه".

*** زمن كتابته:
ما بين سنة 85-100 ميلادية.

** مادة الإنجيل:
اهتم باللاهوت.


+ ابرز الإنجيلي لاهوت السيد حتى وسط آلامه، فلما قال لهم "إني أنا هو" رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا علي الأرض. 18: 6.

فان الذين كانوا يطلبون الرب يسوع سقطوا على الارض 
لكي يتعلموا إن طبيعة المخلوقات تعجز عن تحمل تهديدات الله
وهى التى لم تستطيع تحمل كلمة واحدة من الرب يسوع قالها بلطف 
وهذا ما يقوله المرنم "*مهوب انت فمن يقف قدامك حال غضبك*"مزمور 76: 7

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا انا ولا أنت ولا أى حد هنا كان معاهم وهما بيقعوا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حضرنا مع القديس يوحنا وهو بيكتب بعد 70 أو 90 عام من الواقعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كل الكلا دة منقول او بتسليم أو بتقليد رسولى أو آبائى أو أى مُسمى آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش فى أيدينا أى حاجة الا أننا نقول آآآآمين ... قد صدقتم
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسباب السقوط متعددة وكثيرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أسيادنا المفسرين قالوا أنها أعلان ألهى وأستعراض قوة ألهية من يسوع الناصرى
> [FONT=&quot]يبقى مافيش فى أيد " عبود " أيتوها حاجة
> [FONT=&quot]ألا أنه يرد[FONT=&quot]د خلف أسيادنا[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


سلام المسيح
اشكرك استاذ عبيود 
المسيح لم يكن مهرجا حتى كما قلت يستعرض ولم يكن يسير وسط الناس لكى يستعرض قواه التى كثيرا ما اعلن عنها 
فبدا ما تقول استعراض يمكن ان يكون اعلان لقوة المسيح الالهية.
حضرتك بتقول اننا يجب ان نسلم بالمنقول وهذا غير صحيح فالمسيحية ايمان وحياة ينبض بالعقل والتمعن ودراسة الكلمة وارشاد الروح القدس لفهم الايات والمعانى الحقيقية للكلمة.
فلا مجال للتخمينات والافتراضيات فى الايمان المسيحى.
ثانيا كتب القديس يوحنا انجيله ولم يعترض احد ولم يكذبه من الرسل الموجودين والذى تواجدوا فى موضع الحادث عينه. ولا حتى الجنود او خدام الكهنة او الكهنه انفسهم.( فالواقعة حدثت بالفعل انهم سفطوا ورجعوا الى الورا) 
فلم يقل المسيح المسيح لهم علانية انا يهوه ولكن اعطى دلالات ورموز تدل او تلمح بانه يهوه ذاته الذى يعبدوه.
اريد ان اضع بعض الامور لليهودى وقتها بمعنى اسم يهوه وماذا كان يفعل عندما ينطق الاسم وهل كان ينطقه. او ان اسم يهوه له من القدسية بانه لا ينطقه احد ولكن كانوا يستخدمون تعابير ترمز الى الاسم.
الله فى الدين اليهودى ، 
=============
 ( أنا هو الكائن بذاتى والمقيم لكل كيان) 
نستطيع أن نلمحها من اليونانى فعندما ترجموها فى الترجمة السبعينية   لليونانى سمى : أيجو أيمى  Ego eimi (ἐγώ εἰμι ) وتعنى أنا هو الذى هو أى   الكينونه أو الكيان القائم بذاته والمقيم كل كيان   
  حين جاء يهوذا ليسلمه مع العساكر سألهم يسوع من تطلبون قالوا:  يسوع , قال :  أنا هو ( ايجو ايمى Ego eimi (ἐγώ εἰμι )  ) 
  فسقطوا على وجوههم فكان المسيح بقوله هذا يعلن لاهوته وأنه هو يهوه. 
  هذا الاسم و هذه الصفة ( اهيه او يهوه او  الموجود بذاته ) لا تطلق الا على الـله الخالق الابدى فهى خاصة به 
=============
 اسم يهوه ضاع نطقا ولفظا
===============
 يهوه
=================
 ما معنى: يهوه؟

واخيرا يا استاذ عبود نتعلم لنفهم واذا تركنا الروح القدس يعمل فى حياتنا وفى قلوبنا يعلمنا ويملا اذهانا بنعمة الرب. 
لم يعترض احدا من كتاب الاناجيل على ما جاء فى باقى الاناجيل وكنت قد وضعت رابطا من قبل (الفرق بين الاناجيل الاربعة) مهم ان نتعلم ونرك الروح القدس يعمل بداخلنا. 
ممكن ان تبذل بعض الجهد\ وتقرا ما جاء فى الروابط بعدها سوف تحكى لنا انت لماذا سقطوا عندما قال لهم انا هو.
الرب يعطيك نعمة ويبارك حياتك ويفتح ذهنك باسم الرب يسوع.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2015)

isaac_102 قال:


> *المسيح لم يكن مهرجا حتى كما قلت يستعرض* ولم يكن يسير وسط الناس لكى يستعرض قواه التى كثيرا ما اعلن عنها
> فبدا ما تقول *استعراض* يمكن ان يكون اعلان لقوة المسيح الالهية.​


​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يفتح عليك من أوسع الأبواب ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تعبير الأستعراض لم يكن من عندى أبداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أجرؤ أن أقوله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قيل هُناااااااا[/FONT]*​:download::download::download:​


اغريغوريوس قال:


> *اجابة يسوع “انا هو”تفهم علي حد سواء  باعتبارها الهوية الشخصية ومظهر من مظاهر الالوهية .فسقطو علي الارض نتيجة  لاستعراض القوة الالهية*


 *[FONT=&quot]وجه هذا الكلام للقائل به 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهم أسيادنا المفسرين كما قلت لك 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يفتح عليك من أوسع الأبواب ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تعبير الأستعراض لم يكن من عندى أبداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أجرؤ أن أقوله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قيل هُناااااااا[/FONT]*​:download::download::download:​
> *[FONT=&quot]وجه هذا الكلام للقائل به
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وهم أسيادنا المفسرين كما قلت لك
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*اشكرك اخ عبود على صبرك فى قراءة المشاركة وفتح الروابط 
الرب يكون معك ويرشدك*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2015)

isaac_102 قال:


> *اشكرك اخ عبود على صبرك فى قراءة المشاركة وفتح الروابط
> الرب يكون معك ويرشدك*​


 *[FONT=&quot]الذى يجب أن يُشكر هو *​
*[FONT=&quot]أنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اليهود لهم رأى آخر فى ( أهية أشير أهية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى تعنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]﴿الأزلي الذي لا يزول﴾[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن ما قرأته فى الموقع اليهودى (قد) يخالف ما تضعونه من معلومات هنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم أتبحر أكثر معهم حتى الآن ....لكننى ناوى أن شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من المحتمل أن أعود لها بموضوع منفصل[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الذى يجب أن يُشكر هو *​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اليهود لهم رأى آخر فى ( أهية أشير أهية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى تعنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]﴿الأزلي الذي لا يزول﴾[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن ما قرأته فى الموقع اليهودى (قد) يخالف ما تضعونه من معلومات هنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم أتبحر أكثر معهم حتى الآن ....لكننى ناوى أن شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من المحتمل أن أعود لها بموضوع منفصل[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*اشكرك اخى
من الجميل ان نتعلم من بعض واشكرك لردك المهذب
واذا كان ما يوضع هنا يخالف الموقع اليهودى جميل ان نتعلم من بعضنا فى هذه السنة درست تاريخ العهد القديم واللغة العبرية. شوقتنى لموضوعك المفصل لاننى واثق اننى سوف اتعلم منه ويفيدنى فى دراستى وحياتى العلمية.
اشكرك مرة اخرى
الرب يكون معك ويرشدك *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يوليو 2015)

> باشا ..ماتفتيش فى القانون مش هتفصلهوا لنا على مزاجك


مقدماً، ياريت تحسن من الأسلوب في الكلام، فأنا لا أفتي في القانون ولا أفصله على مزاجي، بل أني في تعليقي الذي إقتبسته قلت نصا:



> لم أتكلم عن التنوع في القانون، بل أني عندما تكلمت عن القانون قلت:
> فهل عند التحقيق يتطلب أن يكون كل الشهادات، متطابقة نصاً؟!!


إذن، أنا حددت كلامي عن الشهادات بالمقتبس أعلاه، وحدث هذا أكثر من مرة، وأنت تجاهلت هذا لمرتين متتاليتين لسبب ما.



> هٰأَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاۤءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُم بِهِ عِلمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَآجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ ؟!


أحضر محاججتنا وأحضر ما ليس لنا به علم لنرى.

كلامي:


> وهل هذا تناقض؟!!!
> فقد كان جالسا ثم سار في الشارع وحدث كذا!!
> أو: ربما كان يسير في الشارع ثم جلس وحدث كذا!!


كان ردا على مثالك الخاطيء!


> القانون مافيهوش ( ربما ) و ( لعل ) و ( من الجائز ) و ( من الممكن )


ومن قال أنه فيه؟! 


> ولا تضع " الكتاب المقدس " تحت أمثلة من القانون الوضعى
> لأنك أكيد هتخسر وأرد لك البشارات الأربعة وفوق منهم رسائل بولس
> قبل ما أشرب فنجان قهوتى


من جهة، أنا لم أضعه، ومن جهة أخرى، فلا تستطيع أن تفعل ما قلت!



> وما تسألش عنها ...علشان هو مش بيناقش الحتة دى !!!!!!


ماتسألش عنها هنا في الموضوع، لكن إسأل عنها في موضوع آخر..


> يبقى أنتهت الحدوتة...ونكتفى بـ ( أكتب ما يُملى عليك ) ..!!


بل نافش ما يتلى عليك د حيدة.



> سمعاً وطاعة ...


يمكنك أن تفتتح موضوا لنناقش فيه هل هو إعلان ام لا.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]شوف يا مولكا علشان منفضلش تقتبس كل سطر وتقعد ترد عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماينفعش تحقق فى الكتاب المُقدس من منظور القانون الوضعى ولا تضرب منه أمثلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى أنتهينا منها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلينا فى المفيد ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربنا اتكلم مع الناس بطريقتهم وبلغتهم وباللى يقدروا يفهموه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأيجو أيمى دة أنا ما فهموش ...( بصراحة كدة وبدون كسوف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا راجل عربى وباتكلم عربى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واقعة سقوط الجنود أو عدم سقوطهم ليست بالشئ الذى أقف عنده أتأمله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( زى واقعة يهوذا مثلا ) شنق نفسه وألا أنسكبت أحشائه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تهمنيش  [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]سادتنا المفسرين قالوا أن سقوط الجنود كان نتيجة للأعلان الألهى ( أنا هو )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النص يقول أن السيد المسيح قالها رداً على :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]-        [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فين يسوع الناصرى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= ( أنا هو )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا أهتم بالجانب اللآهوتى لأبرازه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]الأناجيل ( البشارات ) تُكمِل بعضها البعض وأنه يكفى شهادة القديس يوحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا أقف وأسألك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كيف لباقى البشارات أن لا تذكر واقعة ( تؤكد ) على لآهوت السيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو ردك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محتاج رد مش أعادة توجيه أسئلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والرد الذى ستضعه سأكتفى به وأقولك شكراً ...وأتكل على الله [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شوف يا مولكا علشان منفضلش تقتبس كل سطر وتقعد ترد عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماينفعش تحقق فى الكتاب المُقدس من منظور القانون الوضعى ولا تضرب منه أمثلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى أنتهينا منها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلينا فى المفيد ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربنا اتكلم مع الناس بطريقتهم وبلغتهم وباللى يقدروا يفهموه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأيجو أيمى دة أنا ما فهموش ...( بصراحة كدة وبدون كسوف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا راجل عربى وباتكلم عربى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واقعة سقوط الجنود أو عدم سقوطهم ليست بالشئ الذى أقف عنده أتأمله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( زى واقعة يهوذا مثلا ) شنق نفسه وألا أنسكبت أحشائه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تهمنيش  [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]سادتنا المفسرين قالوا أن سقوط الجنود كان نتيجة للأعلان الألهى ( أنا هو )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النص يقول أن السيد المسيح قالها رداً على :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]-        [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فين يسوع الناصرى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= ( أنا هو )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا أهتم بالجانب اللآهوتى لأبرازه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]الأناجيل ( البشارات ) تُكمِل بعضها البعض وأنه يكفى شهادة القديس يوحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا أقف وأسألك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> كيف لباقى البشارات أن لا تذكر واقعة ( تؤكد ) على لآهوت السيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو ردك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محتاج رد مش أعادة توجيه أسئلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والرد الذى ستضعه سأكتفى به وأقولك شكراً ...وأتكل على الله [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*يمكن السؤال موجه لشخص معين لكن ساضع شىء يوضح ما تريده اخ عبود 
الاناجيل لم تنقل من بعضها البعض يعنى مش انجيل واحد وتم نسخه كتاب الاناجيل استدلوا بوقائع حدثت وبالروح القدس كتبوا الانجيل. مثلا فى مرقس ذكر انه قال لرئيس الكهنة انا هو ولم يذكرها يوحنا.
فكتاب الانجيل لم يجلسوا مع بعضهم ويتفقوا ماذا يكتبون وماذا لا يكتبون كل انجيل كتب فى بيئة تختلف عن الاخرى ولكن ترابط الانجيل الرباعى الواحد تثبت ان الانجيل واحد والهدف واحد مع وجود كل كاتب فى مكان يختلف عن الاخر وزمن الكتابة ختلف.
ثانيا بعد القيامة لم يتقاتل كتاب الانجيل لاثبات لاهوت المسيح بل كتبوا بكل امانه ما راوه وسمعوه ونرى انجيل لوقا فى بدايته انه كتب كتابه لمؤرخ شهير فكانت كتابة الانجيل ليست للتعبد بكلماته ولا لزيادة الحسنات لقرائته بل لتوثيق التاريخ الذى كان فيه ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح الله المتجسد الكاهن النبى وغيرها من القاب المسيح.
الرب يعطيك نعمة ويرشدك*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

isaac_102 قال:


> * ثانيا بعد القيامة لم يتقاتل كتاب الانجيل لاثبات لاهوت المسيح بل كتبوا بكل امانه ما راوه وسمعوه*​




​ *[FONT=&quot]أجابة تُحترم بالقطع ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكننى لم أقف على ( أنا هو ) ...انا وقفت على تفاسير المفسرين وما قالوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالقديس يوحنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لم يقل فى نصه أن ( أنا هو) هى أعلان ألهى سقط من أجله الجنود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل قال رجعوا للوراء وسقطوا ...ثم أستكمل القصة المعروفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أعتراضى على ما ذهب اليه المفسرين 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فنسألهم ...أو نسأل من أقتنع أو أستدل بأرائهم [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ليشرحوا لنا بدورهم 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أستبينا كدة ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أجابة تُحترم بالقطع ...*​​[/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]ولكننى لم أقف على ( أنا هو ) ...انا وقفت على تفاسير المفسرين وما قالوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالقديس يوحنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لم يقل فى نصه أن ( أنا هو) هى أعلان ألهى سقط من أجله الجنود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل قال رجعوا للوراء وسقطوا ...ثم أستكمل القصة المعروفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أعتراضى على ما ذهب اليه المفسرين
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فنسألهم ...أو نسأل من أقتنع أو أستدل بأرائهم [/FONT]*
> ...


اهلا اخ عبود ربنا يعطيك نعمة بحياتك
اعتراض حضرتك الان على المفسرين وما ذهبوا اليه. اذا اقبل الاية كما فهمتها حضرتك انهم سالوا على يسوع الناصرى واجاب انا هو يسوع الناصرى، سواء فهمتها هكذا او اخذت بما قاله المفسرون لن يؤثر شيئا على نص الانجيل او يغير معناه سواء كان ذاك او تلك
الرب يرشدك ويعطيك نعمة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

isaac_102 قال:


> اهلا اخ عبود ربنا يعطيك نعمة بحياتك
> اعتراض حضرتك الان على المفسرين وما ذهبوا اليه. اذا اقبل الاية كما فهمتها حضرتك انهم سالوا على يسوع الناصرى واجاب انا هو يسوع الناصرى، سواء فهمتها هكذا او اخذت بما قاله المفسرون لن يؤثر شيئا على نص الانجيل او يغير معناه سواء كان ذاك او تلك
> الرب يرشدك ويعطيك نعمة​


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]جميل جدا أسلوبك ...أعجبنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم أنا أأخذ النص على أنه – ( أنا هو يسوع الناصرى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدون أية أعلانات ألهية فى ( هذه الواقعة ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سقطوا أم لم يسقطوا ...ذكرت فى باقى البشارات أم لم تذكر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأأخذ قصة تسليم السيد المسيح من الأربعة أناجيل كما روتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحدة واحدة تُكمل بعضها البعض تفصيلة زيادة تفصيلة ناقصة مش مهم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً لك 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]جميل جدا أسلوبك ...أعجبنى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم أنا أأخذ النص على أنه – ( أنا هو يسوع الناصرى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدون أية أعلانات ألهية فى ( هذه الواقعة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سقطوا أم لم يسقطوا ...ذكرت فى باقى البشارات أم لم تذكر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأأخذ قصة تسليم السيد المسيح من الأربعة أناجيل كما روتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحدة واحدة تُكمل بعضها البعض تفصيلة زيادة تفصيلة ناقصة مش مهم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً لك
> [/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


*اشكرك لحسن ردك
اما موضوع تفصيلة زيادة ناقصة مش مهم ده رايك الشخصى ومن حقكك تقول رايك او تعبر عنه بكل حرية. وكما تم ذكره ان لا تناقض فى الاناجيل الاربعة كانجيل واحد ولم يجلس كتاب الانجيل ليتفقوا على ما يتم كتابته فتمت كتابة الانجيل بكل امانة وما راوه وسمعوه ولم يكن الهدف من الكتابة هى اثبات لاهوت او اثلات حقائق بل توثيق الحقائق ولم يختلف احد على ذلك فى الكنيسة الاولى التى حضرت وسمعت سواء كانوا امم او يهود عبرانيين رومان يونانيين او بلاد اخرى والسنة اخرى
اراك تزعج نفسك بامور ارى انك تفهمها جدا 
الرب يرشدك
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يوليو 2015)

> شوف يا مولكا علشان منفضلش تقتبس كل سطر وتقعد ترد عليه


أية علاقة كلامك بطريقة الإقتباس؟! 
الأخطاء المركبة تحتاج ردود مفصلة!



> ماينفعش تحقق فى الكتاب المُقدس من منظور القانون الوضعى ولا تضرب منه أمثلة


لمرة أخرى، لا أحد حقق في الكتاب المقدس من منظور القانون الوضعي ولا ضرب منه أمثلة، وهذا أكدت عليه أكثر من مرة عندما حددت كلامي بشأن الشهادات!
ناهيك أني لو فعلت، فعليك أن تبين الخطأ.


> ربنا اتكلم مع الناس بطريقتهم وبلغتهم وباللى يقدروا يفهموه
> الأيجو أيمى دة أنا ما فهموش ...( بصراحة كدة وبدون كسوف )
> انا راجل عربى وباتكلم عربى
> واقعة سقوط الجنود أو عدم سقوطهم ليست بالشئ الذى أقف عنده أتأمله


طيب إذن الغلطة غلطتك من الأول، لية؟ لأنك داخل موضوع بيتكلم أصلا عن "سبب سقوط" وبيضع سبب السقوط في كلمة قالها المسيح في أصلها "اليوناني"، فكان عليك -طالما تقول ذلك- ألا تتادخل فيه.. مع إعتراضي طبعا على المبدأ الفكري.



> ( زى واقعة يهوذا مثلا ) شنق نفسه وألا أنسكبت أحشائه ...
> ما تهمنيش


كويس إنك فاكر الموضوع ده، ده زي مثال الشخص اللي كان يسير ولا كان قاعد وبعد كدا حدث حادث..
شنق نفسه ثم سقط فإنسكبت أحشاؤه..



> سادتنا المفسرين قالوا أن سقوط الجنود كان نتيجة للأعلان الألهى ( أنا هو )
> النص يقول أن السيد المسيح قالها رداً على :
> - فين يسوع الناصرى ؟
> = ( أنا هو )


برغم وجود خطأ ضمني في هذا الكلام ولكن لنعبره.



> كيف لباقى البشارات أن لا تذكر واقعة ( تؤكد ) على لآهوت السيد المسيح
> فما هو ردك ؟


دي فعلا رديت عليها، فلعدم التكرار راجع أول مشاركات لي في الموضوع.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يوليو 2015)

isaac_102 قال:


> اهلا اخ عبود ربنا يعطيك نعمة بحياتك
> اعتراض حضرتك الان على المفسرين وما ذهبوا اليه. اذا اقبل الاية كما فهمتها حضرتك انهم سالوا على يسوع الناصرى واجاب انا هو يسوع الناصرى، سواء فهمتها هكذا او اخذت بما قاله المفسرون لن يؤثر شيئا على نص الانجيل او يغير معناه سواء كان ذاك او تلك
> الرب يرشدك ويعطيك نعمة​


لا ... كده بالنسبة لي هاتفرق 
انا يسوع الناصري ... يبقي ازاي مش عارفينه !

او

انا هو (يهوه) ... يبقي فيه شكل مرعب او حاجة غريبة حصلت في يسوع او في المكان وشافوها فرجعوا وسقطوا ارضاً

ويتبقي إن "انا هو" ، ويسوع زي ماهوه شكلا وموضوعا ، وتصادف اني كنت موجود ساعتها واتقالت قدامي ، الاكيد هاضحك او اسخر من قائلها .. 
فهل ده ممكن يكون سبب السقوط كاحتمال من ضمن الاحتمالات وهو ضحكهم وسخريتهم علي ما قاله لدرجة السقوط الي الوراء ؟
وياريت محدش يقولي دي فرضيتك انت ... قول لاي حد عاقل ومتزن لو جاء احدهم ولو كان ساحر كمان وبيعمل اشياء خارقة للطبيعة وقالك انا ربنا ... هايكون ايه رد فعلك !!

مع الفرضيتان 

- ان الجموع فهموا ان "انا هو" هنا معناها انا يهوه .. 
- ان جميع الجنود الرومان وقوادهم  بيفهمو ارامي فسقطوا مع الجميع او ان الجند وقوادهم مكانوش من اللي رجعوا الي الوراء وسقطوا او ان يسوع قالها بالارامي مرة وبلغة الجنود مرة اخري فسقطوا معهم ولكن بعد الترجمة او ولا اي حاجة من اللي فاتوا
شكرا :flowers:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كويس إنك فاكر الموضوع ده، ده زي مثال الشخص اللي كان يسير ولا كان قاعد وبعد كدا حدث حادث..
> شنق نفسه ثم سقط فإنسكبت أحشاؤه..
> .


 *[FONT=&quot]لا مش زيها يا مولكا ...*​​*[FONT=&quot]أنت سألتنى فى الأول ( بصفتك محامى ) عن الشهود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاضى مش عامل نصبة شاى وقاعد بيسمع حواديت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بيحقق فى قضية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو القاضى بيحقق فى قضية ( قتل) مثلا 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شاهد قال كان ماشى فى الشارع واتقتل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشاهد قال كان قاعد ع القهوة واتقتل[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هياخد الأتنين من قفاهم كدة ويرميهم برة القاعة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> دي فعلا رديت عليها، *فلعدم التكرار *راجع أول مشاركات لي في الموضوع.


 *[FONT=&quot]لعدم التكرار ؟؟؟!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يا رااااااااجل ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أنت قاعد تقتبس وتقطع وتعيد وتزيد فى الكلام اللى مالوش لازمة 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجت على أجابة الموضوع الأصلى 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تقولى لعدم التكرار ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا عمنا قول كلام غير دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عموماً أنا لك من الشاكرين [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

######


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يوليو 2015)

######


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2015)

لو حللت نص يوحنا وعلاقته بالاناجيل الازائية ووضعت رواية الام يسوع كموازيات بين الاناجيل هتفهم اكتر

العدد الخامس 
اجابوه يسوع الناصري. قال لهم يسوع انا هو. وكان يهوذا مسلمه ايضا واقفا معهم.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1
*تعتبر سرد تاريخى لما حدث انهم اتوا ليقبضوا عليه سالهم بتطلبوا مين قالوله يسوع الناصرى فكانت اجابته انا هو بمعنى انا هو يسوع اللى انتوا بتطلبوه . 

الفاتيكانية وهى مخطوطة مهمة وضحت النص بانهم وضعت بعد ايجو ايمى كلمة " يسوع " فقراتها انا هو يسوع


النص السادس 

*
*فلما قال لهم اني انا هو رجعوا الى الوراء وسقطوا على الارض.*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1

*دا سرد ثيؤولوجى او لاهوتى اكتر منه تاريخى بيبن سلطان يسوع حتى امام من اتوا ليقبضوا عليه  بيتفق اكتر مع لاهوت الانجيل الرابع انه قدم يسوع انه بيحمل هوية اله اسرائيل " انا هو ".*

*رايموند بيقول اننا هنا بنمتلك تركيب لاهوتى يوحناوى بدلا من رواية تاريخية *
*we have here a Johannine theological construction rather than a historical reminiscence,http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Raymond E. Brown, S.S., The Gospel According to John (XIII-XXI): Introduction, Translation, and Notes (New Haven;  London: Yale University Press, 2008), 811*.
​ 






*بعيدا عن رواية سقوط الجنود ارضا تاريخية او لا فالاكيد ان لما يوحنا كتب انهم سقطوا على الارض لما قال انا هو لا يقصد سوى ان الكلمة حملت رعب وخوف فى نفوسهم وخروا على الارض بعيدا ان افتراضات ياسر رشدى الطفولية الساذجة نتيجة الفرجة كتير على سبيس تون *

*هذة العبارة توضح سلطان يسوع المطلق فى الموقف حتى من اتوا ليقبضوا عليه سقطوا حينما تكلم*
This statement emphasizes Jesus’ absolute authority in the situation; even those who have come to arrest him fall to the ground when he speaks. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Barclay Moon Newman and Eugene Albert Nida, _A Handbook on the Gospel of John_, Originally Published: A Translator's Handbook on the Gospel of John, c1980., Helps for translators; UBS handbook series (New York: United Bible Societies, 1993], c1980), 552.
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يوليو 2015)

> أنت سألتنى فى الأول ( بصفتك محامى ) عن الشهود


عندما تكلمت عنك بصفتك محام لم أوجه لك سؤالاً بل أني قلت:


> هذا ليس إختلاف تضاد بل تنوع، *وبصفتك محام تعرف كيف يمكن لشهود لواقعة واحدة أن يذكر الواحد منهم أمورا لم يذكرها الآخر وجميعها حدثت*، فلا أعرف أين المشكلة، أنت تقيس الأهمية على ما تظنه مهم ليؤسس، وهذا -كما تقدم- خطأ.


فهو لم يكن سؤال.



> القاضى مش عامل نصبة شاى وقاعد بيسمع حواديت
> دة بيحقق فى قضية
> لو القاضى بيحقق فى قضية ( قتل) مثلا


مرة أخرى بتتكلم عن قاضي وماحدش إتكلم أبداً عن قاضي!!
تقريبا دي المرة الرابعة أو الخامسة اللي بحاول أقول لك فيها أن مافيش حد إتكلم عن قضاة أصلا!! وتيجي في المرة اللي بعدها تتكلم برضو عن قضاة 

رغم أني ممكن أثبت كلامي من الواقع القضائي لكن كون أني لم أتكلم في القضاء يجب إبرازه أولا..



> شاهد قال كان ماشى فى الشارع واتقتل
> وشاهد قال كان قاعد ع القهوة واتقتل


هو مقدما ده مش تناقض، لكن خليني أمشي معاك أنه تناقض وأقول لك مثال صحيح، لأنك مصر تقول أمثلة خاطئة.

شاهد قال أنا شفته كان قاعد ع القهوة تحت العمارة
وشاهد تاني قال: أنا شفته طالع على السلم
وشاهد ثالث قال أنا شفته بيحاول يفتح باب الشقة
وشاهد رابع قال أنا سمعت محادثة بين القاتل والقتيل ثم سمعت صوت صرخة القتيل.
وشاهد خامس قال: أنا شفته خارج من الشقة.
وشاهد سادس قال أنا شفته نازل على السلم بسرعة لدرجة أنه خبط فيّ.
وشاهد سابع قال أنا شفته وهو نازل من العمارة ولاحظت ان على هدومه دم وكان واضح أنه مضطرب جداً.

برغم أن دول 7 شهود، وكل منهم لم يقل ما قاله الآخر، إلا أن كل منهم يروي جزء حقيقي، صحيح، واقع، حادث، مما حدث فعلاً، ولا تناقض بينهم، بل أن كل منهم يذكر ما رآه أو: ما أراد أن يذكره...



> لعدم التكرار ؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> يا رااااااااجل ...!!!


اية المشكلة في عدم التكرار؟ الأولى أن تكرر القراءة بدلا من أن اكرر الكتابة! فعليك بقراءة ما قلته لك، خصوصا مع عدم وجود دافع للتكرار، فأنت لم ترد على ما تقدم.



> دة أنت قاعد تقتبس وتقطع وتعيد وتزيد فى الكلام اللى مالوش لازمة


في إحتمالين:
1. لو الكلام له لازمة، فهو إقتباس وتقطيع وإعادة وزيادة لثبات الفكرة لديك، هذا إن كانت لم تكن قد ثبتت.
2. لو الكلام ليس له لازمة، فهذا لأنه قد تقدم ما له لازمة! فعليك أن تقرأ ما له لازمة لا أن تكتب كلاماً ليس له لازمة لأتبعه بما مثله.



> وجت على أجابة الموضوع الأصلى
> تقولى لعدم التكرار ..!!!!!
> يا عمنا قول كلام غير دة


طيب نقول كلام غير ده:
إرجع إقرأ الرد اللي مارديتش (أنت) عليه.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 يوليو 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> * بعيدا ان افتراضات ياسر رشدى الطفولية الساذجة نتيجة الفرجة كتير على سبيس تون *


طالما شخصنت تبقي افتراضاتي ضايقتك وجامد
اشجيني هههههه مع اني ممكن ارد بس انا 
مش زيك .. فرق كبير وتجاهلك مكسب
​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2015)

> طالما شخصنت تبقي افتراضاتي ضايقتك وجامد
> اشجيني هههههه مع اني ممكن ارد بس انا
> مش زيك .. فرق كبير وتجاهلك مكسب


*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

انت مش قايل انها افتراضاتك الشخصية

لما انتقت افتراضاتك الشخصية بقت شخصنة ؟؟؟

وبينى وبينك طبعا ضايقتنى انا اللى يعكر ماجى ويضايقنى الجهل فقط

لما واحد يناقش النص بافتراض انهم سقطوا على الارض من كتر الضحك يبقى دا انتيجة ادمان الكرتون وسبيس تون وكعبول 

انت عندك اقتراح تانى لسذاجة افتراض سقوطهم على الارض من كتر الضحك

توب علينا يارب من اللى بنشوفه

تخيل كدا هفتح كتاب الاقى مكتوب فيه " وضحك الجنود ومن كتر ضحكهم سقطوا على الارض " دا سيناريو كارتون كعبول وفره لنفسك ولا تتقيأ بافتراضاتك علينا  *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2015)

*بالمناسبة يا اخ ياسر اللى خرجوا علشان يقبضوا على يسوع مكنوش رومان وبس كان معهم جند الهيكل police of temple اللى ارسلهم رؤساء الكهنة ودول كانوا يهود مش امم 

فمكانوش محتاجين مترجم علشان يفهموا كلام يسوع الارامى لانها كانت لغتهم 

حاول متتفرجش على سبيس تون كتير 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب نقول كلام غير ده:
> إرجع إقرأ الرد اللي مارديتش (أنت) عليه.


*ضيعت وقتك فى أعادة أقتباسات وتقطيع وقص ولزق
أنا قلت أنت قلت أين قال وأين قلت ..وأنا باحبك لية أنت لآ 

يا عمنا كنت أفدتنا بوضع الأجابة 
وتحيا مصر وخلصنا .. 
هو ربنا مش عايز يفتح عليك بالرد لية ؟؟؟
عموماً ياعمنا ...نُكركرها
أنا لك من الشاكرين 
نلتقى فى موضوع قررريب ألف شين ألف 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عندما تكلمت عنك بصفتك محام لم *أوجه لك سؤال*اً بل أني قلت:
> 
> *فهو لم يكن سؤال.*
> .


*طيب وزعلت لية لما قلت لك ما تفتيش فى القانون ؟؟
هااااه ؟!!!
يعنى كانت فتوى منك أهى..يا معلم 
طييييب وبصفتى محامى بنقولك 
ما عندناش يا با حاجة شاهد يكمل شاهد*


> *تعرف كيف يمكن لشهود لواقعة واحدة أن يذكر الواحد منهم أمورا لم يذكرها الآخر **وجميعها حدثت،*


*ما هو دة اللى باقولك عليييييه
يا حبيبى اللى بتقوله دة قعدة شاى 



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يوليو 2015)

> يا عمنا كنت أفدتنا بوضع الأجابة
> وتحيا مصر وخلصنا ..
> هو ربنا مش عايز يفتح عليك بالرد لية ؟؟؟
> عموماً ياعمنا ...نُكركرها


ما هو أنا ربنا فتح عليّ بالرد وكتبته فعلا، وانت مارديتش!
ودلوقتي بتسأل! ممكن أرد وتسأل تاني...



> أنا لك من الشاكرين
> نلتقى فى موضوع قررريب ألف شين ألف







> طيب وزعلت لية لما قلت لك ما تفتيش فى القانون ؟؟


عشان أنا مش بس مابفتيش في القانون، لأ، دا أنا ماتكلمتش أصلا في القانون، ودي المرة السادسة اللي بقول لك فيها أني ماتكلمتش عن قضاة ولا قانون ..إلخ 

كما أني لا أسمح بأن تستخدم معي كلمة في سياق عامي مثل "ماتفتيش"..



> يعنى كانت فتوى منك أهى..يا معلم


فين دي اللي "كانت فتوى منك أهى"؟ أهي فين؟!

هو طالما مش "سؤال" يبقى "فتوى"؟ 



> ما عندناش يا با حاجة شاهد يكمل شاهد




مرة أخيرة، لا تستخدم معي تعبيرات عامية مثل "يا معلم" و"يا با" ..



> ما هو دة اللى باقولك عليييييه
> يا حبيبى اللى بتقوله دة قعدة شاى



عندما يكابر المرء باطلاً.


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يوليو 2015)

لاحظ يا عبود أني ذكرك لك أكثر من مثال ولم تستطع أن تثبت خطأ أي منهما، وقد ذكرت لك أكثر من خمس مرات أني لم أتكلم في القانون ولا القضاة ..إلخ، ومازلت مصراً على أن تكرر:
1. عدم الرد على الأمثلة التي تثبت خطأك عملياً.
2. تكرار ما لم تثبته عليّ مما إدعيته (الكلام عن القانون والقضاة).


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]وَبَشِّرِ ٱلصَّابِرِينَ*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


Molka Molkan قال:


> ما هو أنا ربنا فتح عليّ بالرد وكتبته فعلا، وانت مارديتش!
> ودلوقتي بتسأل! ممكن أرد وتسأل تاني...
> .


 *[FONT=&quot]تايه منى يا باشمهندس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تاه الرد وسط زحام أقتباساتك المتعددة التى لا تُسمن ولا تُغنى من جوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]حسناً ياشمهندس مولكا مولكان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لندع الألفاظ العامية جانباً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كم تحتاج من صفحاتِ عدداً .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المشاركات مددا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى تضع لى من فضل ردك...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما أفاء به عليك ربك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط أطلب منك أن تًبرنى وتقسط إلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتنظر لى بعين الشفقة والرحمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن تضعها لى مشكوراً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] مرة أخرى لا مأموراً[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لاحظ يا عبود أني ذكرك لك أكثر من مثال ولم تستطع أن تثبت خطأ أي منهما، وقد ذكرت لك أكثر من خمس مرات أني لم أتكلم في القانون ولا القضاة ..إ


*لما توجه لى سؤال بصفتى محامى
يبقى بتسأل عن القانون 
أمثلتك فى الحياة العادية ...ممكن تمشى
وجهتها لى لية بقى بصفتى محامى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يوليو 2015)

> تايه منى يا باشمهندس
> تاه الرد وسط زحام أقتباساتك المتعددة التى لا تُسمن ولا تُغنى من جوع


لأ مش تايه ولا حاجة، لأنه في أوائل ردودي إن لم يكن الأول.

إقتباساتي المتعددة كانت لكلامك 


> حتى تضع لى من فضل ردك...


لا حد إذ أن الرد قد ولى وفات وما عليك سوى المراجعة.



> لما توجه لى سؤال بصفتى محامى


أنت لحقت تنسى أني قلت لك:


> عندما تكلمت عنك بصفتك محام لم أوجه لك سؤالاً بل أني قلت:
> 
> فهو لم يكن سؤال.



طيب بلاش، لحقت تنسى أنك بنفسك إقتبست كلامي اللي بقول لك فيه أنه لم يكن سؤالاً؟!






شوفت بقى أن المشكلة مش في الرد، دا انا عمال اقول واكرر لك اني ماسألتكش ولا إتكلمت عن القانون ولا قضاة وانت مازلت تنسب إليّ أني سألتك وتكلمت عن القانون والقضاة!!
مش بالعافية!



> أمثلتك فى الحياة العادية ...ممكن تمشى


لأ، مش ممكن، ده أكيد!



> وجهتها لى لية بقى بصفتى محامى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بإعتبارك مشارك في هذه الحياة وفي مشاكلها وفي حلولها.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يوليو 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لأ مش تايه ولا حاجة، لأنه في أوائل ردودي إن لم يكن الأول.



*[FONT=&quot]تحية طيبة وبعد ,*
*[FONT=&quot]نرجو التكرم من معاليك بموافاتنا بالرد على سؤالنا الوارد فى المشاركة  رقم #54# - بتاريخ 5 / 7/ 2015 حيث أن رد سيادتكم جاء ضمن ردود وأقتباسات عديدة *
*[FONT=&quot]الأمر الذى التبس علينا تحديده [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]راجين من المولى عز وجل أن نحظى بردكم فى أقرب مشاركة حتى يتسنى لنا أتباع تعليمات سيادتكم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتفضلوا بقول وافر الشكر وعظيم الأحترام ،،،[/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مرفقات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : مرفق طيه لينك السؤال [/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3707182&postcount=54[/FONT]*
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يوليو 2015)

*فين السؤال؟؟ *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تحية طيبة وبعد ,*
> *[FONT=&quot]نرجو التكرم من معاليك بموافاتنا بالرد على سؤالنا الوارد فى المشاركة  رقم #54# - بتاريخ 5 / 7/ 2015 حيث أن رد سيادتكم جاء ضمن ردود وأقتباسات عديدة *
> *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الذى التبس علينا تحديده *





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]راجين من المولى عز وجل أن نحظى بردكم فى أقرب مشاركة حتى يتسنى لنا أتباع تعليمات سيادتكم [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وتفضلوا بقول وافر الشكر وعظيم الأحترام ،،،[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...



لا يوجد داعي للإلتباس، لأنه في أوائل ردودي إن لم يكن الأول، عليك بالتعب قليلاً والرجوع لردي.
وهذا كله لكي تدقق فيما يقال من المرة الاولى قبل (الإقتباسات العديدة).[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]لقد تلقيت تحذيرا في*​
*[FONT=&quot]منتديات الكنيسة*​*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]السبب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] -------[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لغة مخاطبة سيئة[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:​


Molka Molkan قال:


> لا يوجد داعي للإلتباس، لأنه في أوائل ردودي إن لم يكن الأول، عليك بالتعب قليلاً والرجوع لردي.
> وهذا كله لكي تدقق فيما يقال من المرة الاولى قبل (الإقتباسات العديدة).


 *[FONT=&quot]ألم تفكر أنه ربما أو من الجائز تخيلك أن الأجابة وصلت ؟  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأهم من دة أنك ذهبت تعدد المشاركات وأكرر عليك أن تضع الرد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضيعت من وقتك ما لا داعى له [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت بسيطة أوى أوى يا مولكا ..دة لو أنت بالفعل عايز تفيد الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنك ( مع الأسف ) عينك فقط على سُلطة الأشراف وضامن أنك فى أى وقت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحذف وتحذر وتنذر ...وضامن أن العضو لو رد عليك هيتفصل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موووووتعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش كدة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أننى قلت لك [/FONT]*​ 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]محتاج رد مش أعادة توجيه أسئلة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والرد الذى ستضعه سأكتفى به وأقولك شكراً ...وأتكل على الله *​​[/FONT][/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]ماذا أفعل أكثر من هذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ردى عليك هنا ليس لأننى خفت وكشيت وأتخضيت من تحذيرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأنت تعرف حق المعرفة رأييى فى هذا 
[/FONT]*


*#لغة مخاطبة غير مقبولة#*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2015)

> ألم تفكر أنه ربما أو من الجائز تخيلك أن الأجابة وصلت ؟
> الأهم من دة أنك ذهبت تعدد المشاركات وأكرر عليك أن تضع الرد
> ضيعت من وقتك ما لا داعى له
> كانت بسيطة أوى أوى يا مولكا ..دة لو أنت بالفعل عايز تفيد الناس


أنا لا أتكلم في أن الإجابة وصلت أم لا، أنا تكلمت في أني أجبتك سابقاً وأنت لم تعلق، لذا فلا تكرار للإجابة، وصول الجواب من عدمه نتناقش فيه بعد أن تقوم بالرد على الإجابة من طرفي. ثبت العرش ثم أنقش.

ذهبت أعدد المشاركات لأنك تعددها.



> من سيقرأ الحوار سيجد مشاركتي التي فيها الرد عليك.
> 
> لكنك ( مع الأسف ) عينك فقط على سُلطة الأشراف وضامن أنك فى أى وقت
> تحذف وتحذر وتنذر ...وضامن أن العضو لو رد عليك هيتفصل


شخصنة لن أسمح بها مرة أخرى، حذرتك أكثر من مرة من إستخدام هذا الأسلوب في موضوع له صفة الجدية، وأنت كررت، وعدلت لك مشاركات أكثر من مرة في نفس الموضوع، وأنت مصر على التكرار، فلا تلومن إلا نفسك.


خليك في الموضوع أفضل لك.



> مع أننى قلت لك


الرد تم فعلاً، ولا يحتاج إلى اعادة توجيه، عليك أن تتعب قليلاً وترجع لردودي الأولى وتقرأه.




> ماذا أفعل أكثر من هذا ؟


فقط إرجع لردودي الأولى.




> ردى عليك هنا ليس لأننى خفت وكشيت وأتخضيت من تحذيرك


ولا تحذيري هدفه الخوف والكششان والخضة!
تحذيري عقاب إداري بصفتي مشرف، وإن تكرر نفس الخطأ تكررت نفس العقوبة.




> سعدنا بلقائك يا باشا ....وألا هتعطينى تحذير على باشا كمان ؟


سيحدث.. فلا أسمح لك بالتحاور معي سواء شخصياً أو إداريا بهذه الألفاظ.


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2015)

يغلق الموضوع بعد إقامة الحجة.


----------

